# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Weelilhazel's Dream Journal

## Hazel

I have finally decided to create a dream journal for everyone to read. 

black= regular dream
blue= lucid dream
red= dreamsign

Dreams for 6/16/07: 1 total

1- Crazy neighbor and shapeshifting powers
I was going on a bike ride down my street with some friends (that don't exist in RL) and my brother. We had a new next door neighbor and decided to stop by to say hi. We knocked on the door and this guy (about 17 or 18) stepped out. He asked if we wanted to go for a ride in his van and we said "sure." Then he mumbled something about a bomb and we quickly changed our minds. He got mad and got in his van to chase us. We rode our bikes as fast as we could down the road to escape. We got to the end of the road and decided we'd better go back. Somehow I wasn't riding my bike anymore and I was sitting on the front of my brother's bike. (Our friends were gone.) He was driving me back home. We were halfway there and the crazy new neighbor was chasing us again. There was a huge explosion behind us. I kept telling my brother to hurry up because we were going incredibly slow. We made it home in time. A lot of the details are unclear, but somehow I was able to transform into an owl. I found out that I had the element of water, so electricity couldn't hurt me. The crazy neighbor and his mother came over to visit. He was selling some books and I was going to buy one, but then I remembered I had to save up my money for my Washington field trip when school started back. The whole time he was there I was afraid he was going to blow up our house. I was the only one who knew he was up to no good, everyone else thought he was so innocent. Later on in the dream he turned into my neighbor from across the street who is only 5 years old, but I still didn't trust him.

----------


## Hazel

I know I had a lot of dreams last night, but I can only remember one of them.

Dreams for 6/17/07: 1 total

1- "Dream guide" and thieves
I don't remember a lot about this one, but there was this little purple fairy named Akane (like off Ranma 1/2 ::rolleyes::  ). In the dream, the fairy was my dream guide but I know she's not really, it was just a weird non-lucid. (Though I don't see how I didn't become lucid when I heard the word "dream guide" like 10 times! :Mad:  ) Anyway, these theives kidnapped some friends of mine, and Akane went after them. I went looking for all of them. I found my friends, but then I couldn't find Akane. We were driving away, and I saw the thieves car drive away with a little purple light following it. I told the driver to stop the car, because I saw Akane, but he didn't believe me. I don't really remember anything that happened after that, but I think I eventually got reunited with Akane.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 6/18/07: 2 total

Notes: I decided to try something to improve my recall. I set my alarm for 3:00, planning to set it for every hour after that. However, I woke up (my REM period ended) at 2:50. I wrote down my dream, and set the alarm for 4:00. Had a really crazy dream then, and decided to skip 5:00 and just go on to six because I was getting annoyed at having to keep setting the clock. Next time I will try just 3 times to make my alarm go off. Once at 3:00, then at 4:45 (I know that one of my REM periods ends at 5, but I don't want to wake up an hour before time to get up.) and then at six.

1- Weird fragment
I remember my brother and I were fighting about something. We might have had special powers. My mother said something like: "I'll turn you into flowers and make you stand on your heads! That'll be a good punishment!"  ::rolleyes::  I also remember something about a creek

2- Crazy exterminator, rats, and ice cream  ::o: 
I was laying in bed sleeping (at night) and was awakened by scratching sounds by my bed. I heard my brother in the living room saying something about getting on the computer before me (I always get on at 6AM.) The noise was freaking me out, but I decided I could deal with it. I glanced up and saw a computer by my bed. It was on and at dreamviews.com. I read the thread that someone had posted, and it really freaked me out, because it was a dream someone had that was sort of Santanistic. Or rather, they yelled something like that in their sleep. Then the person who posted the thread appeared beside me. "Did I scare you?" he asked mockingly. "Did I? Did I?" I pretended not to be scared and ignored him. He went away and I tried to get out of bed, but I was tangled up in my covers. I hit myself in the eye by accident trying to get loose. I must have knocked and ocular nerve loose or something, because I looked up and my alarm clock appeared to have turned green and was levitating. I managed to roll out of bed and get untangled. By this time the whole right side of my face was numb. I went in the living room and my brother was on the computer. My mother said something about his "ailment" and I asked what was wrong. He rolled his eyes and said that he ate too much butter and threw up.  ::rolleyes::  My dad came in and told him he'd picked a lousy spot to be sick. I looked and saw he had vomited on th carpet in front of the couch.  :Boggle:  I walked back to my room and these gnat-like bugs were swarming through my window. I ran back to the living room and told my parents. Suddenly huge dragonflies began swarming into the den. We ran around stomping on them. Then my dad and I walked outside to the back yard and saw an exterminator by the porch. "Need me to spray your house?" he asked. (How convienient! ::rolleyes::  ) He had a giant tank of poisen on his back, connecting to the sprayer do-hickey. (Excuse me for my lack of the actual word, its 7:30 in the morning and my mind can't think of even some simple words.) My dad told him, "No thank you." He kept bugging us (pun intended :p) and my dad repeated, "No. Thank. You." more firmly. "Suit yourself!!!" The exterminator growled, and sprayed a bit of our grass just to spite us.  :Mad:  After we killed the dragonflies, we took our pet rats and went to the car for a drive. After a while, we stopped for icecream, and I reluctantly left the rats in the car. Some of our friends were inside. After we were done, we went back to the car and to my relief the rats were ok. While we were driving, Tidbit stuck her butt in my dad's drink when he wasn't looking.  ::rolleyes::  Something happened that I don't remember, but for some reason I was on some kind of flosting thing swimming to a castle in the middle of a huge body of water (lake or ocean I'm not sure.) I almost drowned by falling off the float, but I made I managed to pull myself onto the steps of the castle. My brother (I think I'll mark him as a dreamsign from now on) and some weird lady were with me. We went inside and these people were dressed in stupid pink icecream costumes. I think it was some sort of museum, but I'm not sure.

----------


## Hazel

Notes: Well, I must of been really tired because I don't remember much today. (And I'm still sleepy!)

Dreams for 6/19/07: 1 total

1- Aurthur Spooner and weird store
In the dream my mom, grandfather, brother, a lady that I guess was my mom's friend, the lady's son, and I were walking down these weird streets and passing odd stores. We were going to enter this one store, but you had to be 18 or older or with someone that age to enter. (I don't know why.) I saw the "guard" turning people away because they weren't the right age (haha sounds sort of like a bouncer!), and I was afraid he would turn me away, too. But since I was with my mom and that other lady (and my grandfather), they let me come in. Unfortuneately, my brother had been left behind, and when he came to the door the guy wouldn't let him in. I ran over and said that he was with me, but he thought I was lying. So then my grandfather came over and somehow had been turned into Arthur Spooner from King of Queens (sorry, I don't know his actual name, just the name of his character from the show.) He told the man that my brother (I don't want to reveal his name, so we'll call him S from now on so I don't have to keep saying "my brother" all the time) was with us. The guy still didn't trust us, so my "grandfather" was about to beat him up. I don't remember what happened after that.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, weelilhazel! Your dreams are amusing. I'd really love to have something as unsual as that for a dream.

----------


## Hazel

> Haha, weelilhazel! Your dreams are amusing. I'd really love to have something as unsual as that for a dream.



Thanks! I really liked the one with the crazy exterminator, is that the one you were talking about?

Dreams for 6/20/07: 1 total

1- Weird supermarket

I don't remember much about this one...

I was in a supermarket, something sort of like Wal-Mart. My dad was looking at a tv and S (remember S is my brother) did something that made a shower of water come down out of the TV. (Actually it was from a shower head right next to the television.) For some reason my dad thought it was funny, but in RL he would have been really mad. Anyway, we went to get some shampoo, and my dad and I were doing some kind of shuffle (a type of dance in case anyone didn't know) to get the shampoo. And then my alarm went off

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Thanks! I really liked the one with the crazy exterminator, is that the one you were talking about?



Actually, yes! You read my mind *smiles*

----------


## Hazel

> Actually, yes! You read my mind *smiles*



 ::D:  If you liked that one, then you'll probably like the two I had last night. They are basically the same dream, just continued after I woke up.

Notes: I was working on MILD last night, and I woke up from one of my dreams. Then I tried MILD, but went to sleep before I was finished. I must have somehow successfully re-entered the dream, either that or it was a coincidence.

Dreams for 6/21/07: 2 total

1- Secret agent part one
My recall is bad on this one, but I know I was in some sort of secret agent group to defeat these evil people. I remember being in a room with the enemy, and we tied the old guy up, and we (oh, yeah, my brother was there, too) MIGHT have killed. There was also a boy about my age who was the enemy, but I told him something about just being caught up in war, and that I know he didn't really want to hurt us. S kept trying to attack him, and he kept trying to attack S. I got them to stop fighting, and I think he joined our team. As we were going outside, the boy and I were holding hands untill we ran to the top of a hill.  ::rolleyes::  He had turned into the guy from a movie I saw last night, and I think we might have fallen in love, though that was the last time in the dream that I saw him. S and I got to our house, and we were going to try to get some stuff to bring with us on our journey. I was going to get a twenty dollar bill from my room, even though I needed it for my Washington field trip for school (which is happening in RL by the way) but I found a pouch full of money in a bag I had just emptied. We opened it to see how much it was, but it was fake. I was just about to go get the $20, when the enemy broke into our house. I'm not exactly sure what happened, but somehow, me and my whole imediate family were in an airport. We noticed some of the people had weird packages, and something strapped to their chins. We knew they were the enemy and up to no good. We HAD to see what was in those packages. Somehow, we got ahold of what we thought was one of the pacages, but we opened it and it was some special brand of cookie. Then I think someone accused us of stealing. We went into an office room and had another fight (or at least I assume we did, but I don't remember it.) Then I woke up.

2- secret agent part two
This is a separate dream, but its continued from the first. I think we were all back at our house, and I was trying to pack some supplies again. But my mom said we wouldn't need them. I told her it was best to be prepared, but she still wouldn't listen. We went into another house where the enemies were, but this time they were zombies! In order to kill them, we had to escape through the BACK door. (Though I'm not sure why!) I remember we killed one set of them, and then we went into another house full of them. We went out the back door, but somehow it led to another room. Suddenly it turned video game style, and I was controlling all of the "players." (I think someone else was with me, besides S.) We went through the back door in the next room, and came to a place with no more doors. But I got us through a fountain (we had turned bug-size, so I guess we fell through the drain. We came out at one of our secret agents hideouts. It was still partly video game style, as it showed text when the people said something. Some one was saying "Eek! Eek!" And it's weird, but I don't ever remember being able to read in ANY of my dreams before, so that was a first. Someone mentioned something about an airport, and I figured they were talking about the enemies with the packages. The head of our agency said something about using grid logic, and then my alarm went off. (I wonder how much longer that would have gone on if my alarm hadn't stopped it. It was a pretty fun dream, and I was sad to go.)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, that's funny... but the zombie part had to stink... did your zombies smell rank and ave flesh falling off of them or did they only look rotten? [honest curiousity]

----------


## Hazel

> Haha, that's funny... but the zombie part had to stink... did your zombies smell rank and ave flesh falling off of them or did they only look rotten? [honest curiousity]



Actually I don't really know, I just remember they were zombies. But I actually like dreams like that, and I would love for it to happen in RL. (I've always wanted to go on a quest or secret mission, which is probably why I always dream about it.)

Dreams for 6/22/07: 1 total

Notes: Ok, this dream is seriously disgusting and perverted, and I'm pretty embarrassed to post it. But know that it is only a dream...

1- Not even going to title this one...
I was at my grandmparent's house, but the rooms were in a different order. One of the bathrooms connected to a bedroom that's not there in RL. Anyway, I was in the bathroom, and my parents and this other lady were in the bedroom. I could hear them talking about something, but I wasn't really paying attention. I had my retainers in (I have wear them at night, because I recently had braces removed) but something was wrong. I looked and saw they weren't in right. The top was in the bottom, and vise versa. It turns out the bottom one was broken, and then It just wouln't fit right. Somehow, even though my mouth was closed, it kept falling out. When I came out of the bathroom, my parents and their friend were all having sex! I was completely grossed out, and furious that they would do that when they knew I was right there. Later on I was still mad at them, and they asked me why. I told them, and they said I shouldn't talk about things like that! (I hate my DC parents! LOL) We were walking along a sidewalk to pick Stevie up from a field trip or something. I had to go to the bathroom. I walked in the door and immediately fell down. (See, I had been in this bathroom before in dreams, and every time I go in I fall down and can't get back up. Then no one helps me and pretends I'm not there.) This time a little boy about 3 or 4 years old came over and helped me to my feet. I was very grateful, because it was embarrassing to keep sliding around trying to stand. The bathroom was weird though. There was like a giant urinal at the side of the room that EVERYONE (even girls) could use. I had no intentions of using that, so I went in the door marked Ladies. Exept the little person on the door was golden instead of pink (although they are white in RL) so I had to make sure it had a dress on. A lady saw me checking and said I was smart for making sure. (I think she might have been related to the little boy.) We both walked through the door... but instead of leading to a bathroom, we came out outside! We were both like, "What in the world??" I mumbled something along the lines of, "I can wait... I'm NOT using that urinal!" And went back to my parents. Some other stuff happened that I don't remember, and then my alarm went off.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lucky, my ortho guy's a total [and forgive me for saying this] fruity prick! i've had my braces off for some while now and he still wants me to wear it day and night [so I only wear it around the house during the daytime, my teeth haven't shifted so it's good for me]... 

Haha reading your dream last night just makes me laugh: 



> "I can wait... I'm NOT using that urinal!"



 How come dream bathrooms are never normal? Mine typically lack the standard walls between stalls O.o I blame Wu-Feng-it he had to ask me something related to that on the last day of school... Poor you, I hope you did get to go a bathroom in that dream before you woke up

----------


## Hazel

> Lucky, my ortho guy's a total [and forgive me for saying this] fruity prick! i've had my braces off for some while now and he still wants me to wear it day and night [so I only wear it around the house during the daytime, my teeth haven't shifted so it's good for me]...



My orthodontist says I'll have to wear it for the rest of my life so my teeth won't move! I'll probably stop sometime after college.  ::rolleyes:: 





> How come dream bathrooms are never normal?



I was wondering that as well! One time I had to use the bathroom through a gas nozzle, and a few times in a car wash when I was little. (In dreams obviously.)

Dreams for 6/23/07: ??? total

Notes: The ones I had last night just kept continuing from each REM period. It was like one big school dream. I can't even explain most of it. I hope MILD hasn't cursed me to continuously re-enter dreams all night long and every single night...

1 through however many I had- School Starts back
I had obviously gone school shopping and I had my backpack full of supplies. I got to school, and was searching for the desk with my nametag on it. Then I was sitting there and some girls that I know (but I don't remember who they were now) were sitting in front of me. I heard them mutter something about me under their breath, and I was sort of hurt. A few minutes later I said, "Do you know how to stab someone?" And after they got through with their conversation, I asked if they had heard me. One of them said, "Yeah, through the shoulder." Then they walked away and my two friends Kelsey and Bridgette sat in front of me. We were talking about something, but I don't remember what. Then, the school changed and we were in my backyard. Spots of green light were shining down from the sky, and we had to dig there. Once we dug, a black clover would appear, and we would have to make it bloom. (This is exactly like a game I have called Okami.) There were also some normal beams of light that would have treasure chests under them when we dug. Then clouds went over the sky so we couldn't see the lights. A lot happened that I can't remember, but somehow or other I'd ended up on the foot of my bed, and my parents were talking to me. I realized I was dreaming, and hated the dream. I tried to wake myself up. First I had a false awakening, but I still knew I was dreaming. Then I had another false awakening, and forgot about being lucid. I remember shopping for something with this lady who was (in the dream) our legal guardian. Idk what happened to my parents.

----------


## The Cusp

A paragraph or two would help make your dreams easier to read.  Other than that it looks good.

----------


## Hazel

> A paragraph or two would help make your dreams easier to read. Other than that it looks good.



Ok, I'll do that. Thanks!  ::D: 

Dreams for 6/24/07: 2 fragments

1- Weird video game
I remember something about a video game and giant animals. My brother was way better at it than me, and I was sort of upset about it.

2- Picture Lessons
My grandmother on my dad's side of the family (who I call Nanny) was giving me lessons on how to take a picture. I was learning to center it good, but the stupid people who were with me wouldn't pay attention to what I was telling them to do. Then my alarm went off again, because luckily I'd hit the wrong button the first time. (I somehow dosed back off after the first time.)

----------


## Hazel

Ok, I'm back from vacation, and ready to record my dreams for the past few nights.

Notes: The beach makes me have weird dreams, and poor recall. (I only remember dreams from two of the 4 nights.)

Dreams from 6/26/07: 1 total

1- I went to the library and got a whole bunch of books in a certan series. I remember something about a magical island and maybe something about Harry Potter. I had to help defeat some powerful being. (It seemed like a continued version of a different dream.) Someone was trying to help, but caught a lot of stuff on fire. I was trying to put it out. Then I was talking to a bunch of kids (who looked like the characters from Cheaper by the Dozen.) I also remember being in a house where there were magical cats or something.

Oh, I'm running a little short on time, so I'll have to put the rest on later.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I can't wait to here the rest of your dreams. I've had a lot of Harry Potter dreams too... I even asked an adult [when I was 9] how she gets dreams to be the way she wanted so I'd have more Harry Potter dreams [I was such the 'imaginative' sort then, not that I'd go Wiccan or anything, I love God too much nd am too devout for that... though I'm not devout enough to rival a priest... at times I wish I were, but enough about me...]. After finishing the books and even at random times I'd have those sort of dream where I'd try to help them out. I even got burnt to the bones and still managed to move around after a dragon burnt me once... I can't wait to hear the rest [who cares if I'm reiterating, I sure don't]

----------


## Hazel

> I can't wait to here the rest of your dreams. I've had a lot of Harry Potter dreams too... I even asked an adult [when I was 9] how she gets dreams to be the way she wanted so I'd have more Harry Potter dreams [I was such the 'imaginative' sort then, not that I'd go Wiccan or anything, I love God too much nd am too devout for that... though I'm not devout enough to rival a priest... at times I wish I were, but enough about me...]. After finishing the books and even at random times I'd have those sort of dream where I'd try to help them out. I even got burnt to the bones and still managed to move around after a dragon burnt me once... I can't wait to hear the rest [who cares if I'm reiterating, I sure don't]



I have dreams about books after I finish reading them, too. But usually instead of helping the characters out, I'm in the form of one of the characters.

Dreams for 6/27/07: 3 total

1- Online friend
I was somewhere where one of my online friends lived, and I was looking for them. Unfortunately I don't think I ever found them.

2- Kite Imp
I was sitting in a classroom, when I saw a "kite imp" (from a video game) fly by the window. I was thinking I'd have to save everyone from it later. Then a "frog imp" (which doesn't even exist in the game) was inside the classroom, and I was fighting it. As I was fighting it, I realized I was dreaming. I think the imp disapeared, and I tried to gain control of the dream. But I couldn't control my body anymore, and I had a false awakening.

3- Questioning Reality
I was walking around my house trying to figure out if I was dreaming or not. (Which is a very unusual thing for me to do in a dream.) At first I decided I was awake, because everything seemed so real. But then things started changing, and I realized I was dreaming. I started messing around in my room, and almost lost lucidity. But then I remembered the lucid task of the month was to ask you pet what it thinks of you. So I walked down the hall, and the rat cage was right there, instead of in the living room. I bent down, and asked the rats, "What do you think of me?" No response. "I know I'm dreaming, and I know you can talk, so what do you think of me?" Still no response. I opened up the cage and stuck my hand in. 

Suddenly, the rats began viciously biting me. I took my hand out (it hurt really bad) and decided to do the other task. But I couldn't remember it! (Actually, I still can't! I'm going to have to go look.) So I decided to see if I'd have better luck with my dog. 

I went outside and my house was a wasteland. I walked over to what looked like Fred (my dog) but he looked old and gray and frail. Then someone told me he was the replacement Fred, because the real one went wild. Then I saw the real one was standing outside the fence. (He looked golden compared to the dull replacement.) I walked over and asked him what he thought of me. He then bared his teeth, took on a demented look, and tore through the fence. (DO ALL MY ANIMALS HATE ME???) 

My first instinct was to run, but then I remembered I'm not suppossed to run from things in my dreams. So I stood there and let him come at me. He turned into a small wooden doghouse. I stepped closer and the doghouse exploded, and the pieces shot at me at an alarming speed. But they went right through me and didn't hurt. 

I'm not exactly sure what happened, but I lost lucidity somewhere arond that time and continued on with the dream. It was another Okami dream (you know, the video game) and I was having a really difficult time using the brush techniques to open a door. The whole time I was on the verge of lucidity, but never became lucid again.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/1/07: 1 total

Notes: I cannot get Okami out of my dreams! Every single night I have a dream about OkamI!  :Mad: 

1- Searching for scattered beads
S and I were traveling around looking for scattered beads (from the game, Okami [obviously]). We were having a competition to see who could find the most. We went to a place which looked like some kind of ancient ruins, and one of the rooms was my parents bedroom. I looked in and there was a box full of letters to Santa Claus from kids from a highschool. Some of the envelopes had money in them. (That seems really stupid.) I'm not really sure the exact order in which things were happening, but I do know we found a lot of beads in very unlikely places. (I'm too lazy to try to explain it.)

----------


## The Cusp

> know I'm dreaming, and I know you can talk, so what do you think of me?" Still no response. I opened up the cage and stuck my hand in. 
> 
> Suddenly, the rats began viciously biting me.



Lol, I think that answers your question.  I'd consider that task completed if I were you.

The layout for that entry was great, very clear and easy to read.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Laziness... oh... weelilhazel, if I were to allow myself to be lazy then I'd never post my weekend dreams ever... it just takes too much effort to press four buttons and do... one, two...five...13 clicks to get to DV [I have a whole unspoken order in which I do things to ensure I actually get something done]. 

But _lucky_ you got a lucid task done. I cant barely remember my own tasks, let alone a DV task in my sleep.

----------


## Hazel

> Lol, I think that answers your question. I'd consider that task completed if I were you.
> 
> The layout for that entry was great, very clear and easy to read.



Thanks! (I had to edit it though, because I completely forgot about paragraph form untill I'd hit submit.)

But I don't know if it counts or not, they were suppossed to speak.





> Laziness... oh... weelilhazel, if I were to allow myself to be lazy then I'd never post my weekend dreams ever... it just takes too much effort to press four buttons and do... one, two...five...13 clicks to get to DV [I have a whole unspoken order in which I do things to ensure I actually get something done].



I need to have some kind of system to make sure I get things done. I've been neglecting a LOT of things lately, and I'm getting no exercise. That might actually be what's affecting my recall, I hear exercise increases REM sleep.

Dreams for 7/3/07: 1 total

1- Weird beach trip
Notes: I knew sooner or later I'd have a dream about the beach, since I just got back from it. And this is it. (Though not quite what I expected.)

I went to Nanny's house (my grandma on my dad's side of the family) and we were planning to go to the beach for a few hours. (Which is pointless, because it's a four hour drive.) So we got in the car and drove up there. 

On the way, we passed this really weird gas station that had giant fake people in it. By fake people, I mean these pretty big rubber/plastic people that could move (by electricity?) We passed and laughed at the odd sight. Then we came up to a lake where a group of young ladies were living.

The ladies wanted something (I don't remember what) so in return, we asked for ownership of the lake. They agreed. I don't think it worked out, but I'm not sure. We went inside this big cabin, and one of the ladies turned out to be a girl from my town, and the author of a really good book. 

She gave me this cool bag for some reason, but I didn't want to open it because I thought she was only letting me hold it for her. We went outside, and she gave me a horse. I was going to ride home on it, even thought I had almost no expirience riding horses. Suddenly I remembered I had to give her bag back, but she said I could keep it. I don't remember ever riding the horse back home, I might have woken up.

I know I'm forgetting something important about this dream, but it just won't come to me.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Exercise early in the day, the later it is, the harder it could be for you to sleep.

Maybe if you don't think about it, the rest will come to you, it happens to me a lot so don't feel bad.

----------


## Hazel

> Exercise early in the day, the later it is, the harder it could be for you to sleep.
> 
> Maybe if you don't think about it, the rest will come to you, it happens to me a lot so don't feel bad.



Yeah, I ran 6 laps around the yard yesterday, and lifted a few weights. If I had felt better, I could've done more.

Dreams for 7/4/07: 1 total

1- 2 Rons and a fairy pool
I've lost a lot of details of this dream, but I'll do my best to explain it.

I was in a movie theator sort of place, when I saw Ron from Harry Potter doing something sneaky. I was going to expose him, when I saw there was another Ron, who was the real one. For some dumb reason, I was going along with the movie (which makes no since at all, because I'm pretty sure the next movie has nothing like this in it) and forced myself to think that Ron was a traitor, even though I knew better. 

I expected myself to be Herminie (I know I probably spelled that wrong, but cut me some slack: it's 6:41 in the morning!) but I ended up being Harry!!!!  ::shock::  I don't like dreams where I end up being a guy... Anyway, the real Ron walked up to someone and the person said, "What's up Ron?" I quickly walked up and said, in a suspicious manner, "YEAH Ron... What's up?" In my head I was thinking, "cool, I'm directly quoting the movie! ::rolleyes::  ) Oh, and even though I was Harry Potter, I was still in my body. (Pretty much, I just thought I was Harry)

I think he asked what I was talking about, and I told him I'd seen him sneaking around. I have no clue what happened next, but I do remember something about going to a pool which had very blue water. I knew it was a fairy pool, but I had no demon fangs to offer them (Okami again.) Later on in the dream, I found out where I was keeping the demon fangs, and gave them some as an offering. Fairies were flying around me, and praise (which appears as Japanese sympols with a pink "aura" around them, just like in the game) came bubbling out of the pool.

I also remember a weird bit about wallpaper, or something, but I'm not exactly sure what it was about.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/5/07: 2 total
Notes: Two more lucids, even though I was only lucid for a very short amount of time in both dreams.

1- Monster Storm
We were at the beach (we meaning my family) and we were walking on a very long and narrow bridge that was way above the ground. It got really cloudy, and tunnel clouds were appearing everywhere. Suddenly, all the funnel clouds turned into tornadoes! 

My mom was facinated, but I was pretty scared, considering how high we were, and the fact that we were in a monster storm. She pointed out a really big one to me, and was blown over the edge of the bridge. (It had no railing, so that was not very surprising.) 

I knew she would die, because we were up so high. I was blown down as well. (I'd already been questioning whether it was a dream or not.) Right when I heard her hit the ground, I realized that it WAS a dream, and I woke up. 

2- Monster Storm with a good ending
 As soon as I woke up, I turned over and went back to sleep. In the dream, we were in the same place, but underneath the bridge, and my mom was alive! I was relieved, and I still basically knew I was dreaming, but I never did anything, because I woke up again.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/6/07: 2 total

1- We Moved!
We were exploring our new house, because we had just moved. I was thinkin of how cool it was, it looked sort of old fashioned in some parts, yet there were some intercom speakers.

The house also came with pets! There was a cute littly piggy, a small goldfish in a pond (the pond was in the house) an orange lizzard, and there was suppossed to be something else, but it appeared to be missing. I remember carrying the pig around the house, because it was so sweet and loveable, and it licked me in the mouth! I thought that was cute, but really nasy, so I sat the piggy down and started spitting and wiping my mouth.

My mom told me to bring the goldfish to her, so I went over to the pond and got it out. But somehow it was really huge (I could carry the goldfish in cupped hands earlier, with enough water for it to breathe.) Then I realized that the huge fish was the missing pet! (Now that I think about it, we might have had a dog as well.) I look at the paper that tells us the names of the animals, and the fish was named whee or whoopee, or something like that.

I know there was a lot more to the dream, but sadly I can't remember it. (*sniff* I wish my little piggy was real!)

2- Weird bird-fish.
I was at a cookout (or something like that) and I was reaching into a cooler to get something. I opened a case and found some clams. I had never eaten clams before, so I decided to try them. They actually tasted pretty good. For some reason, I reached in the pond and caught a fish. It had scales and fins, but it also had a beak and feet like a bird. I began catching more of them and swallowing them whole! Then I caught one and decided to keep it as a pet, but it's beak broke and it died. I was trying to catch another one, but I think I woke up.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/9/07: 1 total

1- Pirate Master
I was in some kind of gameshow, or maybe I was a real pirate, I'm not sure. But there were four ships, and I was captain of one of them. At first I made an alliance (note: just remembered, this was some kind of game.) with the Shadow Crew, but then I got "eaten by a shark" (a teacher tapped me on the shoulder and said I was eaten) and had to join a different crew since I died. I joined the Wind Crew. But, I would sneak onto the Shadow Crew ship, using a wierd wall. Every few seconds, I would climb over the wall, then get on the ship, the get out of the ship, then climb over the wall again... etc. Before I had a chance to do anything useful for my crew my alarm went off.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/10/07: 1 total

Notes: I think I'm having a dryspell or something, because I barely remember 1 dream per night now. I need to work on my recall, so I guess I'll have to wake up at 3 in the morning again.

1- Funday, Cats, and Butterflies
My mom, dad, brother I went to some kind of funday. S went on a small rollercoaster, and I don't really remember what I was doing. When we got back home, I was playing with some talking cats, watching them do something. Later in the dream, there was something about butterflies, but I don't remember what.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/14/07: 2 total

1- I am dreaming
I was in a room in some building, and I realized I was dreaming. I think it was a pretty low level of lucidity, though, because I felt the need to continue on with the dream. I told myself I would control it later. So, as I began to finish whatever it was I "had" to do, I kept repeating, "I am dreaming" over and over so I wouldn't forget. I don't know what happened, but I probably lost lucidity.

2- Walking Trees
I hardly remember this dream, I remember waking up and telling myself to "remember the walking trees" but I don't remember walking trees in the dream. I DO remember being in some kind of forest and looking for something important. I think we had to dispel some kind of evil from our village, but I don't know what. There were a lot of weird plants, too, but in the dream they were normal. It was the village elder who sent me on the quest. Whenever I got near the elder's house, a huge beast would appear out of nowhere (like off of Okami! Grr...) and attack me. I was fighting it when I woke up.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/15/07: 1 total

1- Tech Support
I was calling for tech support like off of Vanilla Sky (I don't see how I didn't become lucid.) I know some other stuff happened, but I can't pull anymore of the details out of my brain right now.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/16/07: 1 total (although, I know I had another one... I just can't remember it anymore!)

1- Left Behind
A school day had just ended and I was waiting for my mom to arrive. (Which is weird, 'cause I ride the bus.) I waited and waited, but she didn't show up. 

I was going to go in and call the house, when my granddaddy (who must have worked at the school) and someone who might have been the janitor... or maybe he was someone really important, I don't know, offered to take me home. I agreed. 

But as we were driving down the road, I thought that maybe my mom wouldn't like that. Then, I realized she had just passed us. I told the driver to turn around and go back to the school. 

When we got there, my mom was waiting in the parking lot. I think she had been worried, I'm not sure. Then she said something about Fred (my dog) being in some kind of competition. Fred got out and I was petting him, then he turned into this small black pug. 

There were some small poles sticking into the ground, and he started climbing them. Someone said something about the judges had to clip something off the poles so the dogs wouldn't get hurt. And then my alarm went off and I woke up.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/18/07: 1 total

1- Charelston
My family and I were at Charleston, and I had gotten my friend and her family to come with us. She had had a baby  ::shock::  and we were trying to protect it from some kind of huge sea creature. I think we might have fought the creature, but I'm not sure. We were on a really huge boat, and I think there was a party of some sort. Not exactly sure what happened, but we were sitting on the shore, watching the clouds or something, and we saw a killer whale fly by. In the dream, that was a type of war airplane, but it looked like a real killer whale. Then we saw a bald eagle (a real bird, not an airplane) fly by.

----------


## The Cusp

> ...and we saw a killer whale fly by. In the dream, that was a type of war airplane, but it looked like a real killer whale.



Not even close to lucid there?  I would have like to see that anyways.

----------


## Hazel

> Not even close to lucid there? I would have like to see that anyways.



No, not even close. In the dream, I actually said something like, "Hmm, we must be going into war, a killer whale flew by." And I seriously thought it was a type of war plane.  ::rolleyes:: 

Dreams for 7/20/07: 2 total (yay! My dryspell is over!)
1- Heaven
Ok, the world had just ended, and everybody went up to heaven. (Even the really bad people.) My friend said he actually wanted to go to Hell, but I have no idea why. Anyway, once we all got up there, God introduced Himself. But He acted sort of strange, and I expected "Him" of being an imposter. 

Then, they started having trials, to see if the unsaved should go to Hell. I saw my friend standing before a courtroom full of angels. They charged him as guilty, but instead of saying they sentenced him to death like in a normal court, they said, "We herby damn you to Hell!"  ::shock::  And he actually looked happy about it!

I'm not exactly sure what happened after that, but I think we did find out that the person who said he was God turned out to be His helper.

2- Weird elevator
There was an old timey elevator where you had to turn the crank to go up or down. I don't remember what we were doing, I think I was going to register for shcool.

----------


## The Cusp

Cool elevator, although I think I'd rather take the stairs.

Your heaven dream reminds me of something I read by Emmanuel Swedenborg, the guy who coined the term Hypnagogic Imagery.  He claimed he was visited by angels in his dreams and wrote several books about it.

Something like God doesn't send anyone to hell, it's the people who turn their backs on him and cast themselves willingly into the abyss.

----------


## Hazel

> Something like God doesn't send anyone to hell, it's the people who turn their backs on him and cast themselves willingly into the abyss.



That's what I believe, too! I'll have to read some more about him.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/21/07: 2 total
1- Famine
There was something going on, and I was really scared. Suddenly, something was swarming by at hyperspeed and eating everything in its path (trees, houses, cars... everything!) Somehow they went right by our house.

Actually, it was my grandma's house, but in the dream we were living there. There was suppossed to be a family get-together at her house, so we put the food on tables as usual, and told people to ONLY GET ONE THING so we could have some food to last through the famine. All I got to eat was a piminto cheese sandwitch, but in the dream in made me full. 

I went looking around the house, and found these weird crab things like off of Pirates of the Carribean 3. I decided that they were the ones who destroyed the world, and I tried to kill them. But they were made of stone (just like in the movie) so I couldn't hurt them.

2- The Game
This dream was based on some games that I have and a movie. I'm not sure how it starts, either. Well, my brother and I had to travel through the land and protect/free the people from a great evil. I remember this one part, we were going to walk into a house, but I thought as soon as we walked through the door that stone crabs would attack the land and there would be no food, because "I've played this game before." (In case you couldn't tell, I had this dream after the Famine one.) I told him we should go to a shop first, and buy supplies. (The shops looked just like the ones off of Okami.) 

Then I had to go to the bathroom, so we went in some building that I think was an inn. I walked by a lady who worked there, and she was pretty upset because the other maids and workers wouldn't talk to her: they were too serious. She asked if I would like to talk, and I told her I would, but I had to go to the bathroom first. When I got up there, the guy who owned the place wouldn't let me come in because of some stupid reason like I was a commoner (when secretly, I was the rightful Queen of the land.) 

I went outside to talk to the lady, and we became pretty good friends. She took me to a river, and suddenly we were on floats sitting in the river, seeing my family and friends right in front of us. My brother appeared beside me. We were talking to them, and they gave us some huge, inspirational pep talk, telling us to win this game and save the world. Only my mom didn't want us to. She said, "are you sure you don't want to come with us?" My brother replied, "We can't. If we come over to where you are, the current will take us and we'll either drown or freeze." Before we left, Leslie Burke from the movie Terabithia appeared. I shouted, "We will free Terabithia!" and she repeated it a bit more quietly. (We were in the northern lands of the game, so it was snowy and cold.) 

We went back to the shore and the lady I had made friends with was gone. I wondered if she was a real person who had been stuck in the game, or if she was just another programed person. I don't know what happened after that.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/22/07: 2 total
1- Dog napper
There was this lady and a guy who were helping us do something. I think they were our guides through an enchanted forest. (I don't really remember that part of the dream.) When we got home, I looked out the window, and they were putting some kind of band on Fred's (my dog) leg. Then they put a leash on him and were taking him out of our fence. 

I told my mom, and she was like, "They wouldn't do that!" I took her out on the front porch, and she saw them trying to run off with Fred. She asked them what they were doing, and they said they were taking him to get treatment, because he had a bad disease. I didn't belive them, but my mom did.

2- Murder!
I was running through the woods near my house, probably going on an adventure by myself. But, I wasn't actually by myself, there was a spirit with me. He would give me advice, and I was too stubborn to listen. I decided I'd better go back home, because I wasn't supposed to go out in the woods "alone." (I don't think my parents knew about the spirit.) 

I got to the edge of the woods, and there were cars going by. Some of them had stopped due to a school bus, and some people saw me crouching by in the woods. One of them asked what I was doing, but I didn't answer. I think someone came after me, I'm not sure. But I ended up killing a guy! 

When I got home, I had one of his organs in my hand, and I layed it on the porch. Where I layed it, there was a giant puddle of blood. I wasn't going to tell my parents, and I didn't want them to see the blood. Lucily, the wood absorbed it, so there wasn't even a stain.

----------


## joey11223

yikes lots of dreams there!! Killer whale war ship, that should have been in Narnia!!:p

----------


## Hazel

> yikes lots of dreams there!! Killer whale war ship, that should have been in Narnia!!



Yeah, most of my dreams have fantasy elements. Probably because that's the main genre of books that I read.

Dreams for 7/23/07: 3 total
1- Secret passages
My brother and I were in my grandparent's house, but it was way different from in real life. She told us that there were secret passages through her house that led to secret rooms. S and I found a lot of them. 

Inside the secret rooms were treasures and things. We found one that opened up the intire floor, and underneath the house was some kind of creepy chamber or toumb our something. It was filled with knee-deep water. We were on a ledge that had water in it, and we needed to get down lower. I used my "celestial brush" (off of Okami...) to move the water to help us down. Not sure what happened after that.

2- Pirate dude sat on my lap
LOL I don't even remember this dream. I just remember waking up in the middle of the night, and I didn't feel like writing in my DJ, so I said, "Remember: Pirate dude sat in my lap!" I believe I was refferring to Jack Sparrow, because all I remember is an image of his face.

3- Not even sure how to describe this one...
I think I was a dinosaur from the Land Before Time (a series of movies I used to watch as a REALLY little kid) and I was with a bunch of other dinos in a nest right beside an active volcano. My dad called me or something, so I jumped off the top of the volcano and glided (not sure how) down to the ground. 

When I got there, I was a human again, and I was on my couch. But we were still at the place with the volcano. This guy was trying to steal our baby... not sure what they were... but he was trying to steal something from us. I hid them in the crack of the couch. 

My dad tried to keep him away and he stole my dad's chest hair!  ::shock::  He ran off with it. I think later on the tv, we saw him on the news. He had made a fake beard with the hair. We weren't mad though- we were hysterical with laughter!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/24/07: 3 total (With a lucid!)
1- Finally, Lucid!
I became lucid by looking at my hand and realizing I had seven fingers! (I think that was actually right when the dream started.) First I played around with it, making my hand sprout blue pigtails, but then I got bored with that and had a hilarious conversation with some puppet people. (Also, I made note of how vivid everything was.) 

Then I realized I should work on the tasks of the month, so first I tried to summon someone (forgot I was suppossed to summon a DV member) but failed. Then I tried to make a portal, but also failed. 

So I went in the kitchen and my mom was in there cooking. I told her I was dreaming, but she didn't believe me. I levatated in front of her, but she still didn't believe me. Then she told me to get her the salt. At first I was about to do it, but then I caught myself. 

"No!" I said defiantly. She got mad so I flew across the room (literaly flew) and gave her the salt. "I guess you are dreaming she said." "Do you know what that means? That means you don't exist!" She had a thoughtful expression on her face, so I went in the den. 

I decided to make a portal out of the mirror, so I picked up this kid and let him put a drop of water on it. (Not sure why.) I tried to get the kid to go through, but his head would just bang against the glass. So I flew through it, and suddenly I was through the mirrou and in outer space! Unfortunately the dream ended.

2- Fighting the dragon
We were at Myrtle Beach, and I had to fight a mechanical dragon by throwing beads at its tail. I wasn't very good at it.

3- About the lucid
I was telling my mom and dad that I'd had a lucid dream, and that I completed both tasks of the month (even though I only completed 1.)

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/25/07: 1 total
1- Werewolf
The front of our yard was a swamp, and there were all kinds of creatures living in it. I told my mom that I had been attacked by every kind of creature in that swamp exept an aligator. Then an aligator crawled out of the swamp, and came up onto the porch. 

It only wanted to eat me, since I had just said I'd never been attacked by an aligator. I squeezed through the rails of the porch (since it was coming up the steps) then jumped onto the ground. It sat in front of the door and said there was no way I could get by without him getting me. I walked up the steps, and my mom opened the door. I got a blue sheet that was on the porch and threw it on the 'gator so it couldn't see me. Then I ran inside and slammed the door. 

It was breaking through the door, though, and somehow it got in. It bit me, and said that I was now a werewolf. 

Something happened that I forgot, but I was in the woods behind my house having some kind of conference. We were talking to these other two werewolf kids by aranging scrabble tiles to form words. 

I don't really know what happened after that, exept I found this weird bug that looked like a Bulbasaur (off of Pokemon [haven't seen that show in ages!]) exept it could open up the bulb on it's back into a really beautiful flower, and then when it was scared close back up.

----------


## The Cusp

That's a cool sounding bug.  How are you at drawing?

----------


## Hazel

> That's a cool sounding bug. How are you at drawing?



Terrible! I mean, I found a really good way to draw people, but I can't draw animals without having a model. (And certainly my mental picture of the bug wouldn't really help drawing it.)

Dreams for 7/26/07: 1 total
1- Extra pets
I dreamed that we had an extra rat, and I was introducing it to Tidbit and Scrabbles (our real rats.)

We also had a pet rooster named Pops. He was running around the house crowing, but he was really old so I asked my dad if I could pick out the next rooster when he died.

I also remember something about this kid coming over to our house, but I don't remember why. I think they might have lost something.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/27/07: 2 total

1- Going camping
I was on the phone with my grandparents, and then we got done talking and they hung up. I was still walking around with the phone (I didn't turn it off yet) and then I heard voices. "Hello? Who is this?" I asked. There was a confused silence. Suddenly I knew it was my friend. On here, we'll call her B. "B, is that you?" I asked. "Yeah" she responded. I told her about how I didn't hang the phone up and she must have called me right when my grandparents hung up. Suddenly, my mom asked if I would like B to come on a camping trip with us, so I agreed. We picked her up and went to the camping site. Once we got there, my mom realized she'd forgotten the tents. I'm not really sure what happened next.

2- Typing
I remember sitting in front of the computer, typing something as fast as I possibly could.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/28/07: 1 total

Notes: This dream is so jumbled up in my brain, it will be hard to get it out.

1- Farm
I don't remember how this dream started, but for some reason we ("we" being my mom, brother, and dad) went down to this farm down the road from us. We actually went way behind the farm, and were finding some really cool things. S found a pretty cool skull, and I found the entire skeleton of a deer. I took its antlers off, because I think the back portion of it still had flesh on it. 

There was this shed which was filled with dirt. I looked inside and saw what looked like a fossilized dinosaur! I really wanted to be the one to discover something like that, so I decided to go in the shed (even though the huge pile of dirt looked very unstable) to take a look. When I stepped in, I immediately started scrabbling towards the top, because I was slipping further down. S came up to the door of the shed, and I told him to grab my hand and pull me out. 

Unfortunatly he thought it was funny, so he stepped in as well, and slid all the way to the bottom. My arms and legs were getting tired, so I let myself fall to the bottom too. Then the dirt started sliding down on us. We started climbing up frantically, and calling for our parents, but to no avail. We were burried alive and we both died. 

Luckily, in dreams where I die, I don't usually stay dead for long. I remember stars, and someone talking to me (maybe giving me a second chance), and then I was back in that building, but there was only one small pile of dirt, and I was alive! I didn't realize what had happened.

I think we then left the farm, and I remember something important happend, but like I say, the dream is really fuzzy.

I remember something to do with Tidbit, I think she wanted to go with me to the farm. We went to the farm to speak with the farmer, and I think he was going to let Tidbit and I work there, and maybe one day gain ownership of it. I was thinking to myself that I could be a farmer AND a webdesigner with no problem. 

I don't know what exactly happened, but I remember somehow Tidbit was in danger and I had to rescue her. I believe I did manage to save her.

The last part I remember about the dream is running to the farmer's house to get a hose that was in the front yard. He thought I was going to water the garden, but I told him I just needed the sprayer. Then I think my dad turned the hall light on so I woke up.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/29/07: 1 total
1- School trip
I remember going on a school trip with my friend (remember, I'm calling her B on here), and it was raining. But I don't think we were taking the bus, we were walking. We might have been catching up with the class, I'm not sure. Anyway, she had told me that her father was a pervert (this is in the dream, not real life) and that he did "bad things" to her. For some reason, we had to stop by her house, and her father came out the door singing a crazy song in a demented voice. He walked over to me and tried to _touch_ me, so I kicked him in the groin and ran. (I think I had my bike, so B and I went to my house.) She didn't want me to tell anyone about her father, but I had to tell my mom what had just happened. I went inside and told her, but she didn't seem upset! I went back outside to B and we continued the trip. Unfortunately, I can't remember where we went.

Note: From now on, B will be a dreamsign.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Nice work on the Dream Realism!  :wink2:

----------


## Hazel

> Nice work on the Dream Realism!



Thanks!

Dreams for 7/30/07: 2 total
1- Cosmic Clash
I was outside stargazing with my mom and S, and I saw a shooting star. Then there were a whole bunch of shooting stars, and we thought it was a meteor shower, but suddenly there where huge balls of red and blue fire crashing into each other in the sky, and pieces of rock were raining down on us. We ran away, and I remember being at this swimming pool where someone was telling us that that was just a computer program called cosmic clash. Not sure what happened next.

2- No title for this one
First I remember being at my aunts house, and there was something about a big suitcase that my mom was getting for me. I think we might have left it at my aunts house by mistake, but I'm not sure. Then, there was this guy guarding a gate. At first it was outside, but it changed to inside my house. I filled up the house with water, (not sure why) and I saw that the rats were about to drown. So, I ran over to the door and opened it, and all the water poured out. Then I hid in the kitchen cabnet, and when someone opened it I jumped out and scared them. I don't know what happened after that, but basically it was just a really random dream that makes no sense.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/31/07: 1 total

1- I was the secret ruler of an unknown land, along with these two little girls, and possibly my mom. The dream started at my aunt's house, and we were having some kind of get together. Me and the two girls went up to the attic, and I think I was telling them we needed weapons to defeat the evil beings in the land (I believe it was called Sakuria, which is a book I am writing) because a great evil was threatening the lives of innocent people. 

We found these plastic swords, but decided to use them as weapons, because once in battle we could turn them into real swords by believing that they could actually defeat enimies. Also, we could use magic attacks, so even if somehow the swords didn't work we could still defend ourselves. 

Anyway, I remember running into this Sakurian named Casper, who we fought against, because we had just killed a wolf for food, and he ate it. Casper was humanoid, but he had red fur and horns on his head. Then we went out in the woods of Sakuria (strangely enough, our battle with Casper took place in a grocery store [not in Sakuria]), and were traveling along a creek. 

This dragon-type monster appeared, and we had to fight it. We held up our plastic swords, and I didn't have a doubt in my mind that I could defeat the enemy with it. I slashed at him, and it scratched him a bit, but he was so powerful that it hardly did damage. So I knew I would have to combine my sword fighting skills with my magic. 

I shouted, "Power blast!" and shot a blast of magical energy out of my sword. The two little girls did the same, and soon the dragon was defeated. But then we saw half of a blue snake crawl through a hole, and the other half followed it a few seconds later. We worried that that was the dragon's lesser form, and that we hadn't killed it after all. I think we then went back to my aunts house, and I'm not sure what happened after that.

----------


## The Cusp

Every great ruler has to listen to their mother.  It's good to have another dragon slayer around.

----------


## Hazel

> Every great ruler has to listen to their mother. It's good to have another dragon slayer around.



LOL :p

Dreams for 8/2/07: 2 total

1- Money, Money, Money!
I went to this courtroom or something like that, and I think I was with the cast of how I met your mother. We had been finding five dollar bills everywhere, and everyone exept Ted had found one. Then he caught this hamster-like animal, and it pooped out a 20 dollar bill! It turns out those animals were all over the place, and we were catching them and all of them would poop out money. Then we went inside, and I found a lot of money in some of the rooms, just laying on the floor.

2- Werewolf Chase
My brother started reading a book, and I immediately became the main character. This giant monster had tramped down Shaw road, and I knew it would be back. Later that day, I was sitting there drinkin water and I heard the monster's voice, and its footsteps, but no one else was around. Then the noise stopped. My dad didn't believe in the monster, and no one else believed that it'd come back. (More like they didn't WANT to believe it.)

A few days later I was out walking, and I heard the monster coming. I knew it wouldn't be able to get me in the woods (or so I thought) so I darted into the trees. But I found out it was only a very narrow strip of trees, and he could find me there, so I ran past and kept going uphill towards the forest which was behind several narrow strips of trees separated by houses. As I ran, I could hear the monsters voice, but I wasn't really paying attention to what he was saying. Then I realized he must be flying over the area, looking down  and INSPECTING his territory, because I recognized the names of the places he was listing as places I had just passed! I climbed one last strip of land and thought I was safe.

I came out at a lodge. Then I heard the monster say, "I've just got to inspect the lodge and I'll be done!" So I ran up the hill and kept going towards the next strip of trees, which I knew the forest lay behind. I made it before the monster saw me, and I came out at a small forest home. This guy that I knew (and didn't really like, even though he was cute [doesn't exist in RL]) was sitting on a bench looking very focused on something. I walked over to him and told him that the monster was chasing me. He told me that he knew. He started acting very strange, and I don't remember exactly what happened, but I found out that he was using his mental powers to make it SEEM like there was a monster. It turns out that he was a werewolf!

I was very scared, but I decided in order to save myself, I would have to pretend that I liked him. Suddenly I was watching this in 3rd person, so It's like the rest wasn't happening to me at all (thank goodness.) He decided that he wanted me as his mate, and at the "end" he raped me. (But like I say, I was seeing this in 3rd person, so I couldn't feel any of it happening.)

Then S closed the book and said, "The End!" I jolted as my body came back to the "real world." He asked "What's wrong with you, you're shaking!" I said, "Why wouldn't I be, with everything that just happened!" He said something like "It was just a sombrerro" (and I know that's probably spelled wrong).

Then, he picked up the next book and started to read it. We realized it was the sequel to the one we had just read. An instant later, I was the main character again, and I had been turned into a werewolf. My brother (in the book) had been bitten as well, so he was also a werewolf. We ran to this old lady's house, because we knew she knew about what had happened. (We had spoken to her earlier, but I don't remember it.) 

Still in our wolf forms, we went to her door and barked. Then we layed down because we were exhausted. She opened the door and somehow knew who we were. She layed a blanket over us (it was snowing) and put some kind of charm on us to protect us. She went back in for a second, and then I could see things in 3rd person again. I saw her face, and realized that she was a werewolf, too, because she was having trouble staying in human form, and I could see how sharp her teeth had become, and that fur was starting to sprout from her skin. 

We asked her if she could help us defeat the head werewolf, because we knew that would make us normal again. I don't remember her answer. 

Then I was in a group of four, and we were running along a trail in the woods, being chased by the bad werewolves. Unfortunately my alarm went off, so I didn't get to finish the dream.  :Sad:

----------


## Sanquis

Your dreams are very interesting, wish I had that kinda recall! Although your DC's are like mine, completely different from IRL and kinda random  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow... That was one... wow, you totally made the werewolf the antagonist! *Erm* yeah... anyways, that had to be one heck of a dream. I'd hate to have your werewolf DCs, they seem pretty scary. Or have your 'sensible ones' like your brother... He seemed pretty out there.

----------


## Hazel

> Your dreams are very interesting, wish I had that kinda recall! Although your DC's are like mine, completely different from IRL and kinda random



Yeah, a lot of the time they say completly random things that make no sense. Oh, you really think I have good recall? I thought that 2 dreams per night was pretty average. (And sometimes I only remember 1.)





> Wow... That was one... wow, you totally made the werewolf the antagonist! *Erm* yeah... anyways, that had to be one heck of a dream. I'd hate to have your werewolf DCs, they seem pretty scary. Or have your 'sensible ones' like your brother... He seemed pretty out there.



I don't know WHAT made me dream that, but it was a pretty cool adventure. (Exept for that one part...) Yeah, my brother is very weird in my dreams.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/3/07: 5 total!

Notes: I listened to a subliminal mp3 before bed, so this might have had something to do with my recall last night. 

1- More than one way to Sakuria
S and I would sneak off to Sakuria (which is a magical world in a book I'm writing) because our DC dad was mean to us. 

One day he was yelling at us, and he sent us to our rooms. There was supposedly only one way to Sakuria, and that was through the magic tree. But some how we found another way to do it. 

We'd have to go through the dessert (which obviously doesn't exist IRL) untill we saw these cute little teddy bears. I don't know how we managed to get out of the house, but we were going to use the dessert way to get to Sakuria. 

Suddenly my Granddaddy was there, and we wanted to show him how well we knew our way around the woods. So we took him to the beginning of the desert, (which is a field IRL) and then we were going to take him back home, because we didn't want him to know about Sakuria.

2- Kagome and Inuyasha
(Note: I have no clue what made me dream this, I havn't read any Inuyasha graphic novels in months!)

This dream took plach in a forest. I was Kagome, and (obviously) I was in love with Inuyasha. I don't remember much of what happened, but I know that at first he didn't want to admit it, but he loved me, too.

3- Free Cookies 
I was a member of some kind of gang, and we would always sneak through the woods down to the leader's dad's trash dump where we would get free cookies.  :Confused:  

His dad HATED it when we did this, and a lot of times he would be in a conference and sent us away.

Every time we would go, the leader would choose a certain number of people from the gang to go with him. Something happened one day, and only I went with him. His dad was in a conference so of course he sent us away.
(I know there's something important about this dream that I can't remember!)

On the way back home, I realized that there were people searching for me, so I decided to hide. I ran down into the woods, but my brother found me. In the dream, though, I had an older brother, and he looked just like the guy off of Smallville (you know, the one who plays Clark Kent.) He asked why I was hiding, and I told him it was because he (and the rest of the family) were searching for me.

Then I went inside and my real brother was on the computer. I was eating eggs, and suddenly I got a vision of eggs being "mouldy" when they were old. I looked down at my eggs and instead of having actual mold on them, they were in the shape of egg sized roosters, and the crest and tail feathers were red. Disgusted, I got rid of the egg and then began to awaken. "I should have done a reality check!" I thought to myself, and then I was fully awake.

4- Cookie part 2
I remember there being a small computer like machine in our house, where you could create a certificate for free cookies. You could choose between two certificates. One allowed 5 free cookies, and the other (obviously for parties) allowed 95 free cookies.

5- Computer
A little girl was on our computer, but it was on standby and she kept wiggling the mouse. It never came off standby.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

... I have to say now it's official. it's good. It's bad... I envy you. You're dream control's grown so much since you've started your DJ and your dreams are just as random as before, kudos to you.

----------


## Hazel

> ... I have to say now it's official. it's good. It's bad... I envy you. You're dream control's grown so much since you've started your DJ and your dreams are just as random as before, kudos to you.



Aww, thanks! ^_^

----------


## The Cusp

> "It was just a sombrerro"



That belongs in the DC's say the darndest things thread.

----------


## Hazel

> That belongs in the DC's say the darndest things thread.



I didn't even think of that! I'll post it as soon as I get done here.

Dreams for 8/4/07: 3 total

1- Cat Adventure
I was a male cat (I hate gender switching dreams!) and I was friends with a female spider. I found out that I was the Chosen One, and I had to defeat something really evil. In the end, the spider was turned into a cat and we hd fallen in love. Then it was like I was reading about it in a book and the dream faded.

2- Blob
Note: This dream is pretty nasty, so don't read it if you have a weak stomach. (It's not perverted, just really disgusting.)


*Spoiler* for _Blob_: 



I picked a HUGE white blob out of one of my tonsils. It stunk really bad, and I didn't know what to do with it.




3- Evil
There was this evil thing that lived in the crack between my bed and the wall. I wasn't very afraid of it, because it was in the form of a young boy, but it tried to bring my brother to the Dark Side.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/5/07: 3 total

1- Secial Op.
There were some people who were planning something, and I was in a group of at least 3 others to finds out what was going on. I think we snuck into their hideout by going through some kind of water channel.

I don't remember what happened in the hideout, but I was discovered and had to escape. I think I climbed down a building and found my comrades. Not sure what happened next.

2- Pen
I was digging through my pocketbook looking for a pen, and I finally found one. (That is the only thing I remember about that dream.

3- Game
S and I were going to play a game where we each owned certain territories, and we had to try and capture the other person's land.

I think it was a computer game, because I remember looking at some kind of map online. On a certain area of the map, there were two figures. One was a picture of a person, labled human. The other was a picture of a creature, lalbled ^_^ (that's also what the creatures face looked like.) I clicked on human, but it brought up a pic of the creature. Then it asked, "^_^ or human?" (Meaning was the picture a creature or a human) I clicked on the face of the creature (because I thought that was the right answer), but it was actually a human under a spell.

S cheated in the game, and I think I woke up after that.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/6/07: 4 total

1- Flickering
I don't remember much about this dream, exept someone complaining to me that people kept flickering on and off. I could see what he meant, because he was flickering too! Then I woke up because moonlight (of all the things to wake me up) was shining into my face through my window.

Note: After this dream, I attempted a FILD, then got tired of flicking my fingers so I tried a WILD and failed (because I couldn't stop swallowing!). Then it took forever for me to get back to sleep.

2- Propane Emergency in China
I wasn't in this dream, this was more like an episode of King of the Hill. It started out with a scene from China, and for some reason Con was there (I guess on a trip.) Suddenly the ground burst open and a gas started spraying up into the air from a broken pipe. Con ran over too it and was surprised to find that the pipe said Strictland Propane (which is where the main character [Hank] works, for those of you who have never seen the show.)

Then the veiw went underground and it kept going down untill it actually came up on the other side of the world, in Texas where hank was standing drinking a beer. Con walked up to him (obviously back from his trip to China) and started to ask him some questions. He was holding those plastic rings that beer comes in, and asking Hank to count them (for some reason it was supposed to be a test to see if he was the one to make the pipe explode or not.) I think he then accused Hank of installing a bad pipe in China, but I don't know for sure.

3- Going to school on a tractor. (Lucid)
My dad was taking me to school on his tractor, but a) we were going the opposit direction (which, of course, I didn't notice) and b) I didn't have my stuff. I realized that I didn't have my things, so my dad parked the tractor and said we'd walk back. (Stupid thing to do if you ask me.) When we FINALLY got home, I got my stuff and realized I had a hat on, which isn't allowed in school. So I took the hat off, and saw that I had hat hair.

I went in the bathroom to brush my hair, and the light wouldn't turn on. "Great!" I thought. "I'm almost late for school, my hair isn't brushed, and the stupid light won't turn on! Wait... this never happens to me at all... could it be?" And then I realized I was dreaming and started laughing at my stupidity. (And the fact that the dream seemed pretty real.) 

Untill this point, nothing completly abnormal had happened in the dream, but I looked in the mirror and saw that I had no mouth. I didn't worry about it though, because it was only a dream, so my mouth came back. The first thing I wanted to do was make a light come on, because it was way too dark. I tried the light switch again, but it didn't work. Then I yelled the command, but it still didn't work. 

I walked out of the bathroom and looked out my bedroom window, trying to make the sun come up. Only a large red ball of fire appeared, but somehow it didn't make it any brighter. I went in the den and saw that my mom was sleeping on the couch. I decided to mess with her head like I did in my last lucid. I woke her up and said, "guess what? I'm dreaming!" She replied, "Well I'm not because you just woke me up!" Once again, she didn't believe that I was dreaming, so I flew to prove it, but she'd already gone back to sleep. I flew towards my brother's room, but I began to fall and I woke up.

4- First day of school
It was the first day of school, and I was sitting out at recess reading. Two of my friends were sitting with me, so I wasn't really concentrating on my book, I was talking with them. 

Something weird had happened earlier in the dream, but I can't recall what it was. I think my brother went off to live in the woods or maybe he was abducted...

Anyway, the only thing I remember after that was something about a tree and a talking raccoon. (And possibly some other talking animals

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/7/07: 2 total

1- Storm
We were running away from this storm, because it was suppossed to be really powerful and it could've killed us. We ran off into the woods (a place where the storm wasn't heading) and we stayed there for a while. Then S left a bunch of stuff out there (including a stuffed animal, which I don't even know why he had it in the first place) and we went back home. On the way home, I saw that a lot of places were flooded with water over my head. When we got home, S was really depressed because he'd left that stuffed animal out there. We had to go back and get it.  ::rolleyes:: 

2- Weird Fragment
This is just a weird fragment of a dream I had when I was in a very light sleep.

I saw this guy, he didn't have a shirt on and he was painted very strangely. (He had orange paint on his head, and he might have been partly painted like a leopard.) He looked like a wrestler or something. Something he said was really funny, but I can't remember what it was.

----------


## The Cusp

In your last lucid, you took having no mouth pretty well.  That would have freaked me out a little, lucid or no.

----------


## Hazel

> In your last lucid, you took having no mouth pretty well.  That would have freaked me out a little, lucid or no.



Well, I still wasn't sure if I was dreaming or not, so that confirmed it. It didn't bother me because I knew that nothing in my dreams could actually do me harm, so I think that's why it came back. (But if it happened in real life I'd be panicing!)

Dreams for 8/8/07: 2 total

1- Prince Carrion
Note: First of all, I should explain that I read an entire 400 something page book yesterday, so obviously this was going to influence my dreams. I should point out that in the book, there was an evil prince by the name of Christopher Carrion, who actually fell in love with the main character. But he was very repulsive and EVIL, so obviously she didn't like him.

Ok, now for the dream: I was at a skating rink, and these boys were there messing around with some stuff. Even though I was minding my own business skating, I (and the boys) got in trouble. I had to lift weights as punisment, and I suppose that was their punishment as well. I remember being beside a pool, and Prince Carrion was there. Somehow or another, he had fallen in love with me, and he said that if I didn't come with him to the Twelth Tower (his palace) that he would kill all of my family. The last thing I remember is climbing up the steps of the Wormwood (his warship).

Note: I woke up after that dream, and decided to try a MILD. (I wanted to do a WILD or WBTB, but it was too late; I only had an hour left of sleep, so I thought a MILD would be best.) As I was doing it, however, I was halfway asleep, so I thought I was holding a book open (the book I was reading yesterday) and it seemed like the Prince of Midnight (Carrion) was sitting beside me. We were talking about something, but I don't remember what. I don't think I acutally spoke out loud, but we were talking. (This can't be counted as a dream, because I was halfway awake, but I just thought it was weird.)

2- Tidbit and the mouse
I thought there was a mouse in my room, so I sent Tidbit (my rat, who could talk in the dream) to find it and make it leave. I don't remember what happened.

----------


## The Cusp

I absolutely LOVE Clive Barker!!!.   That was a good book, I'm not surprised you read it all in one day.

----------


## Hazel

> I absolutely LOVE Clive Barker!!!. That was a good book, I'm not surprised you read it all in one day.



 ::D:  Yeah, it was really awesome! I've never read a book anywhere near as good as The Abarat! LOL that was actually the second one, I read the first one a few weeks ago. Now my heart aches (litterally) to read the next one.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/9/07: 2 total

1- Arcade
I dreamed my mom took me to an arcade, but instead of there being regular games like pacman or something, people were playing card games and racing to see who could find all the words in a word search and things like that. Everyone there knew each other, but I didn't know anyone. I wanted to overcome being shy, though, so I saw that a bunch of girls had just finished a game, plus they had room for an extra person. I went over and asked if I could play, and they agreed. I don't remember who won.

Later, S had gotten there somehow, and we were outside the arcade. He was poking me with this fishing pole (which belonged to the girls) and I (in a rage) broke it. The girls were VERY mad at me, even though I told them I didn't mean to break it. Not sure what happened.

2- MAJOR redo
I dreamed I was reincarnated into my 5 year old self so I could completely redo my life. I was sort of overwhelmed at the fact that it would be so many years to get back to my normal self. But I was also pleased that I would get to change so many things!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

How was the redone life? Any better than life right now? I've been younger and older versions of me, but never with redoing my life on it... that must have been interesting.

----------


## Hazel

> How was the redone life? Any better than life right now? I've been younger and older versions of me, but never with redoing my life on it... that must have been interesting.



Well, the dream was too short to do anything. It started out in a hospital and someone was pregnant (I think it was a lady off a tv show) and I was in the room asking my mom some questions.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww... maybe next time you can live out a whole dream life... what kinds of questinos were they the kind where the mother talks about the stork or the brids and bees or something else?

----------


## Hazel

> Aww... maybe next time you can live out a whole dream life... what kinds of questinos were they the kind where the mother talks about the stork or the brids and bees or something else?



Hehe, no, I made up this weird senario about accedentally knocking a vending machine over on my eighth grade teacher and killing her, and I asked her if I could undo that.

Dreams for 8/10/07:4 total

1- Eppy's cell phone
I dreamed something about Eppy telling me about her cell phone (I don't know if Eppy is a girl or not, but she was in the dream.) Then I woke up.

Note: I woke up after that dream and tried to WILD. I layed there for a really long time and nothing happened, so I decided to try a WBTB instead. I didn't get out of bed, I sat up for a few seconds, but I counted the time I spent trying to WILD as the time I spent awake.

2- "Guess what, I'm dreaming!" (Lucid!) Part 1
Note: I had a FA, and somehow re-entered, so they are counted as two seperate dreams.

I don't know what happened to start with, but I know it seemed very real. I went to my room and looked out my window where I saw a very unusual rainbow. It looked as if it'd been painted in the sky. Then I realized that I was dreaming. I stared at the beautiful scene, and then everything went black. 

3- False Awakening
I thought I was awake, and I'd just rolled out of the bed, but I really wanted to get back into the dream, so I kept my eyes closed and tried (successfully) to re-enter.

4- "Guess what, I'm dreaming!" (Lucid) Part 2
The dream came back to me, and I once again saw the rainbow. I got up from where I was sitting on the edge of the bed and walked out of the room. First I told my dad that I was dreaming, but (of course) he didn't believe me. I then flew (with surprisingly good control this time, I was holding my arms out in front of me like superman, but kicking my legs like I was swiming, so I was just gliding through the air) into my brother's room.

I woke him up and told him I was dreaming. He must have said to prove it, and I think I told him to do a reality check. (Not because I thought he was dreaming, too, but just to see what would happen.) He tried to poke his finger through his hand, but it went in between his fingers so he thought he was dreaming as well. We were going to fly outside, but I wanted to go by flying through a wall. I flew towards the wall and BANG! My head hit the wall (and it HURT!) "OW!" I kept flying into the wall, but my head kept smashing into it. Eventually, I gave up on that, I didn't want to get a headache in my dream.

We went outside and did some stuff, (don't remember what) and suddenly I realized I wanted to complete a task of the month. I thought about doing the advanced, but finding my body and waking it up didn't sound very apealling at the time, so I decided to find that blue bridge and cross it. Also, I have never been anywhere but my house in a lucid dream, so I wanted to further explore the Dream World.

I began to walk down the street, and most of it looked familiar. I wondered how far I would have to go before the scene changed. Not far, actually. As soon as I started flying, I noticed things started looking different. I was still on (or I say above, since I was flying) a street, but there were clowns every where. One of them was flying like me, swimming through the air right past me. I thought that a circus must have come to my dreams.

I don't exactly know what happened after that, but then I had some kind of encounter with an evil person. (A mix of movie and book characters, I think.) I still knew I was dreaming, but I thought I should play along for the fun of it. (Because things started getting pretty interesting!) Though the evil guy was a mix of characters, he more closely related Barsinister off of Underdog. But he was also mixed with the Shade off of Earagon (don't remember the Shade's name) and possibly Prince Carrion out of the Abarat. I decided to try and foil his plans (even though I knew it was just a dream) and we became the greatest of enemies.

I messed up something that he was working on, but then he created a powerful syrum (he called it something, but I don't remember what.) He was traveling with a tall, blonde lady who might have been his wife. They walked past my brother and I, so we saw what he had just made. 

Suddenly he sent his henchmen after us, so S was frantically climbing up a ladder, and there was also a little girl with us, too. While both of them were climbing, I flew up onto it. The little girl was slipping, so I wanted to save her. I grabbed her hand and lifted her to safety. Then S was falling and in order to save him, I would need super strenght (because he weighed more than the girl.) But I wanted him to remain in my dream, so I yelled "Super strenght!" and lifted him back up onto the ladder where he could continue to climb up.

We managed to escape the henchmen to my Grandma's house. Everyone was accusing me of doing something really bad (don't remember what) because the evil guy was really famous and loved. Anyway, in my grandma's house, I locked myself in the bathroom because the henchmen were still after me. They were about to break in, so I attempted to fly through the closed window. Once again, I only succeded in hurting my head. So I was forced to manually open the window and fly through it.

No, wait. Before the henchmen found me in the bathroom, I tried to find my dream guide. Nothing happened, but I thought I saw a guy sitting on the (closed) toilet, but then he vanished. THEN I opened the window and flew through it.

Something happened and I was in the street with some of my comrades I had met during the adventure. We were hiding behind something, waiting for the evil guy to give a speech. (We had become outlaws in the people's eyes, even though we were really the heroes.) Suddenly there was music behind us, blaring something about "Hazel Green" which is my nickname that only my online friends call me, so I suppose that was my name in the dream.

He was yelling out a lot of propaganda about the stuff I had done, but really I was trying to save everyone from him! (I didn't really care, though, because I still knew that it was just a dream.)

I don't remember anything after that, but I think there was more.

Also, this had to have taken place in less than 2 hours (went back to sleep at 3:30, then woke up at 5:00), but it seemed much longer than that. (Not days, but at least 4 or 5 hours.)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yay for you! You even managed to remember your tasks! Good luck working that issue with your wall walking. But yeah, lucid time is [or at least mentally is] different than real life time. Glad you got to enjoy it  ::D:

----------


## Hazel

> Yay for you! You even managed to remember your tasks! Good luck working that issue with your wall walking. But yeah, lucid time is [or at least mentally is] different than real life time. Glad you got to enjoy it



Thanks! Yeah, next time I'm not going to slam into the wall head first! I'll stand in front of it and slowly push myself through.

Dreams for 8/11/07: 5 total

1- Argument
My mom was making me go with my brother and dad somewhere, when she could have just let me stay with her. Then I realized she was planning to go somewhere while we were gone. She said that she was going to quit her job (that she just got!) and she'd already made up her mind. I was arguing with her, and in my anger I woke up briefly and realized (with relief) that it had just been a dream.

2- Evil Brewing
My dad, brother and I were at the mall. We were walking around and I think there was some kind of ghost or evil spirit following us around. I remember something about feeling as if I was doomed. Unfotunately this dream precedes a relatively long one, so I don't remember much about what happened.

3- Let the battle begin! (Lucid) 
Once again I was in danger. I was Nancy Drew in the beginning of this dream, living with my dad. (Sort of weird...) I was walking up to our house, using our walkway which was cluttered with garbage. I noticed a plaque was on the walkway, and I picked it up and tried to hang it on our iron fence. Suddenly this crazy guy walked up and said that since I had touched the plaque, I would be cursed. 

It started with evil spirits taunting me telling me I was doomed. (I wasn't Nancy Drew anymore.) Then, one dark night, a creature came for me. It's intentions were to take my soul, but I wasn't going to let it. It looked like it was made out of some kind of metal, it was a black/gold color, with a crest around it's head resembling a frilled lizzard. It came at me with a medalion, which it was going to use to take my soul. It was holding it by the chain, because (as I found out later) it's own medalian would hurt it.

At this point, I knew it was a dream, but I was too afraid to realize I could do anything about it. I would have to fight the creature. At first I would just dodge it's attacks, but there was someone with me helping me. They knocked the medalion out of the creature's hand and told me to throw it at the creature. I did, and the medalion went right through the thing's body. But it did a considerable amount of damage, and while it was still down I ran and grabbed the medalion and threw it at the creature again. Just one more time and he'd be dead!

The thing quickly got to it's feet, and came straight at me! This was it- I'd have to have a good aim this time or I'd be dead! Right before it struck me, I threw the medalion and it hit the creature! (I thought I had missed, though.) He continued his dive and went right threw me, then disentegrated.

I was rejoicing my victory, when this big, green, UGLY giant came over the hill, wanting to fight me. I knew I was dreaming again, but the dream had turned into a movie sort of thing, so I didn't have a body and I couldn't go anywhere. I wasn't going to fight that giant though! So I focused on getting myself a body. The entire scene changed (though the giant was still there), and I entered the body of some villager, and soon I became myself again. I was looking at myself in the mirror, and was surprised to find that it really did look like me. I noticed I had some bruises right under my neck, and at first I tried to cover it up but soon decided that it didn't matter. I decided to see if I could levatate. I flew into the air and crossed my legs, trying to sit there, but I would float (like a feather) back down to the ground. I tried this several times and then gave up. I went into a different room and my brother was there. We were talking about something, and then the giant came after me again.

I ran down the road (I was at my house again) because I was sick of battling things! The scene then changed to a cartoon, and I lost my lucidity. I was running down the road which was covered in something, and soon I was sliding down a river. I saw a waterfall up ahead, and right before I went over it, Ash from Pokemon (which is REALLY weird since I haven't seen that show in ages!) dove out of nowhere and somehow got me to safety.

I was lucid again, and I was thinking that it would be strange to tell people that I'd had a lucid adventure with the characters off of Pokemon, when an ant bit me (IRL) and I woke up. (Our house now has its yearly infestation of those fire ants again!!! :Mad: )

4- Dead legs
I think one of my legs had gone to sleep, because I couldn't move it and everytime I tried to walk on it, I fell down. It was very numb.

5- Lost my diamonds
All of the diamonds had fallen out of my ring. I remember counting the spaces to see how many I needed to replace them.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/12/07: 2 total

1- Rat cage
We were at the beach, and someone messed up the rat cage. The custodians had to fix it, and I think we forgot it and left.

I also remember going to school and getting lunch, which included a lot of desert, and some sweetbread. (And for those of you who don't know, sweetbread is pig intestines or something like that.  :Boggle: )

2- Problem
One of the math teachers gave this impossible problem, and said it was a fancy way to say someone was in 5th place.

Then this creature came after us, and we had to hide in the bathroom.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/13/07: ? total (my dreams were so jumbled up I can't tell them apart.)

All I remember from last night is being in some kind of competition, being accused of telling a secret about my best friend, and winning a portable CD player. There's also something about fireants in my rat's cage.

----------


## The Cusp

Great recall, and you've really got the hang of lucid dreaming in no time at all.   If you keep it up at this rate, you'll get bored of lucid dreaming.  I've never understood that, but I hear it can happen.

----------


## NeAvO

Wow nice Dream Journal  :smiley:  You have great recall, oh I know it's a bit late but congrats on the lucid 2 days ago.

----------


## Hazel

> Great recall, and you've really got the hang of lucid dreaming in no time at all. If you keep it up at this rate, you'll get bored of lucid dreaming. I've never understood that, but I hear it can happen.



Thanks! I don't think I'll ever be bored of it though, because there is so much to do!





> Wow nice Dream Journal  You have great recall, oh I know it's a bit late but congrats on the lucid 2 days ago.



Thanks!  ::D:  LOL the non-lucid part of that dream was pretty cool, too. (If you're talking about the one with the giant.)

Dreams for 8/14/07: 3 total

1- Pink bunny
I dreamed there was a pink bunny on the loose in my grandparents house, but no one believed me. I finally caught it, and showed it to them. (It looked more like a stuffed animal than a real animal. There was more to the dream, but I don't remember it.

2- Lucid
A few seconds after the dream began, I became lucid. The first thing that popped into my head was that NeAvO told me to take a few minutes to relax and clear my thoughts. Unfortunately the dream was slipping, and I was trying to bring it back, but I was unsuccessful. 

3- Board game
There was this weird board game where you had a certain number of colored cards, and when it was your turn, you had to lay one face down in the next empty square, and it should be the color of the square. But if you don't have one that color, you can either draw or bluff. I was on my last two cards, and they were silver, I put them both down in the next square (which was red) but my mom caught my bluff.

----------


## NeAvO

> 2- Lucid
> A few seconds after the dream began, I became lucid. The first thing that popped into my head was that NeAvO told me to take a few minutes to relax and clear my thoughts. Unfortunately the dream was slipping, and I was trying to bring it back, but I was unsuccessful.



Oh sorry it was unsuccessful, hey maybe next time you can rub your hands together. That always stabalises the dream for me. To increae clarity look at your hands but to stabalise rub them.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah... obey your master [NeeNee], he's right, you need to do something in a lucid to stabilize it, or at least that's what I think. I did a few things in a dream [not hand rubbing] and it usually kept me in a dream... But kudos to you anyways weelilhazel  :wink2:

----------


## Hazel

> Oh sorry it was unsuccessful, hey maybe next time you can rub your hands together. That always stabalises the dream for me. To increae clarity look at your hands but to stabalise rub them.



I don't think I had a body in the dream, I was just floating around. Well, I had one to start with, but it was gone before I had a chance to stabilize the dream. And it was so dark I could hardly see anything.





> Yeah... obey your master [NeeNee], he's right, you need to do something in a lucid to stabilize it, or at least that's what I think. I did a few things in a dream [not hand rubbing] and it usually kept me in a dream... But kudos to you anyways weelilhazel



Yeah, that's what I usually do, but like I say, I don't think I had a body.

----------


## The Cusp

Whoa!  I just started watching the show your avatar is from.  Freaky stuff!

----------


## Hazel

> Whoa! I just started watching the show your avatar is from. Freaky stuff!



Hehe, I've never even seen it! I wish I could though, I read the summary of it somewhere (probably the same place I got the avatar) and it sounded really interesting!

Dreams for 8/15/07: 2 total

1- Alien (or Abaratian) invasion Part 1
I was with a few people, and suddenly we were captured by this man and woman. They said something about an invasion, so I thought they were aliens. They gave us these paralysis pills, so we couldn't move. I saw that I could still breathe, and I examined how it felt to move my chest. Then I began to try and move my other muscles in a similar fashion, and I became unparalyzed. 

I tried to pretend that I was still paralyzed, but they realized that I wasn't. A lot of my memory of the dream fades at this point, but I rember doing several tasks. One of the tasks (which I belive was the final one) was to eat everthing from a huge table, but only things in the yellow plates. Don't know why that was suppossed to be hard...

Then I found out that the two people were not aliens, they were Abaratians! (From The Abarat by Clive Barker.) They agreed to take me to the Abarat with them. I remember getting in the boat and thinking that it was going to be a great adventure. Then I think I woke up, probably from the alarm I set, but I don't remember.

2- Invasion Part 2
I re-entered the dream (unintentionally) and started over from the beginning. I went throught most of it again, exept I knew what to do this time. (On the verge of lucidity.) Then one part changed: I stole something out of their refrigerator, and it was really important. They were frantically searching for it, and I turned myself in. I remember finally realizing I was dreaming, and wondering what to do, but I don't remember anything after that.

----------


## The Cusp

> Hehe, I've never even seen it! I wish I could though, I read the summary of it somewhere (probably the same place I got the avatar) and it sounded really interesting!



You can watch it here.  http://stage6.divx.com/videos/search:elfen+lied

Too bad you didn't make it to the Abarat.

*Edit: Had the wrong link there, put the right one up now.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

So _that's why_ weelilhazel's avatar was familiar! I read some of the series... [And I thought I was just imagining things when I thought it looked familiar long, long ago]

----------


## Hazel

> You can watch it here. http://images.google.ca/images?q=elf...&start=80&sa=N
> 
> Too bad you didn't make it to the Abarat.



Ok, thanks! (I'll have to wait 'till the weekend, though, or I won't have enough time for it to load. It can take up to two or three hours for videos to buffer.)

Yeah, that would have been awesome!





> So that's why weelilhazel's avatar was familiar! I read some of the series... [And I thought I was just imagining things when I thought it looked familiar long, long ago]



Yep, that's why! :p I would like to read it as well, maybe I'll find some copies of it at the library.

----------


## NeAvO

> Yeah... obey your master [NeeNee]



I like the sound of that :p "*Master NeeNee NeAvO*"  ::D: 

Hrm with the body part, imagine you have hands, in some of my lucids, I felt like I was just floating there, but I "created" my hands and rubbed them. I remember a time when I looked at them and saw 2 hands just floating there in the middle of the sky with no arms attached. :/

----------


## Hazel

> I like the sound of that  "Master NeeNee NeAvO" 
> 
> Hrm with the body part, imagine you have hands, in some of my lucids, I felt like I was just floating there, but I "created" my hands and rubbed them. I remember a time when I looked at them and saw 2 hands just floating there in the middle of the sky with no arms attached. :/



:p 

I think the dream slipped before I could even do that, anyway, but I will definately try that next time!

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/16/07: 2 total

1- Tough love
This was a movie-like dream, that I was just floating around watching. The girl off the princess diaries was there, and she had become a snob. Her grandmother kept getting onto her about something, and she just wouldn't leave her alone. I remember her walking around a party and I think she was telling someone how ugly they looked. I was thinking (or maybe I said it out loud) "How could she have forgotten who she was before she became a princess? She had frizzy hair, bushy eyebrows and thick rimmed glasses!"

I could tell that she'd just thought of that too, and she murmered "I haven't forgotten..." And then she ran out to the balcony. Don't remember what happened after that. (But no, she didn't jump.)

2- Prophesy
I think there was a prophesy or something, and I was with the Simpsons trying to do whatever it was I was suppossed to do. I don't remember any of the first part, but I do remember the part where Homer was on this structure, and he had to figure out what the clue meant, which said something about America's place to save money. (I thought the answer was America's Club, which obviously doesn't exist.) He had a golf club, so we figured we should smash the lantern that was on the structure. He did it and I think we fulfilled the prophesy.

----------


## Hazel

Woah, I slept so deeply last night my recall is terrible. Only a few fragmens of a pretty weird dream. (I wish I could remember the whole thing, it seemed really interesting.)

Dreams for 8/17/07: 1 total

1- ...?
I think I might have found out that my dad was not my biological father, and that my brother was his biological son, but not my mom's. 

Also, most of the kids in the world were getting drawn into something, (and by kids, I mean up to 18, too, even though that doesn't seem like a kid) and I believe I was asigned to stop it. 

One night in the dream I camped out in a place where I said I had spent the night in kindergarden, but that never happened IRL.

----------


## Hazel

The reason my recall seems so poorly today is because I woke up and didn't even think to write my dreams down. I've got to start remembering that.

Dreams for 8/18/07: 2 total

1- Store
I only have a dim memory of being in a store and I think something might have been after me... 

2- Interview
This guy was interviewing a two year old, and I think it was against the law.

----------


## NeAvO

> 2- Interview
> This guy was interviewing a two year old, and I think it was against the law.



What sort of interview was it?  ::o: ... ::?: ... ::eh::

----------


## Hazel

> What sort of interview was it? ......



I don't really remember, I think it had to do with a crime the boy had committed or something, and I don't think the reporter was allowed to interview him because of his age.

----------


## NeAvO

> I don't really remember, I think it had to do with a crime the boy had committed or something, and I don't think the reporter was allowed to interview him because of his age.



Sheesh...illegal interviews, 2 year olds creating crime. What goes through your head?

----------


## Hazel

> Sheesh...illegal interviews, 2 year olds creating crime. What goes through your head?



LOL I have no idea! It's my subconcious's fault!

----------


## Hazel

Ooooh, new smilies! >>>>> *Ahem* Anyway...

Dreams for 8/19/07: 4 total

1- Dream Doll
There was a really cute doll in a grey bear costume, and someone told me it was a dream something-or-other. Unfortunately I didn't become lucid. 

2- Movie
I was watching a movie and one of the characters told me, "This is going to give you some freaky dreams tonight!" I agreed.  ::doh:: 
3- Wedding
Someone was getting married, and I think I was against it because I was in love with the groom. My brother and I were killing fireants in the wedding room. (I believe this was taking place in an oriental country.) 

Next the view went to third person, and the guy who plays Eric off of That 70's Show was sitting on a log in the next room. This Chinese girl about his age walked over to him and started talking (he was in love with her, but she didn't know it.) 

I think then he told her how he felt about her, and she picked up these glasses off the floor (which didn't belong to him, he didn't even wear glasses) and put them upsidedown on his face and said, "I now crown you king of the upsidedown glasses!" Or something like that. Oh, and you know how people say, "I can't see without my glasses!" Well, he said the exact opposite. "I can't see with my glasses!" He exclaimed. (I think he was trying to be funny.) Then the girl bent down and they started kissing.

View switched back to me, and I think I somehow convinced the two people not to get married. I was walking away, and I saw Eric (though that wasn't his name in the dream). I told him something, and then I said, "And what that girl told you is also a lie."  :Uhm: 

4- According to Jim
Most of this dream was like an episode of According to Jim. (How it got into my head, I don't know, because I haven't seen that show in weeks.) 

I think Jim had told Cheryle that he didn't want his son to celebrate Christmas ( :Uhm:  Even in the dream, it was summer) but she didn't agree with him. She took out this homeade decoration and said "I don't care what you say! This is color! This is spirit! How can you deprive our son of something like this?" 

Then it changed and I was at my grandparent's house. They said that they had signed something wrong on a card last Christmas, so now they were going to do it right because they didn't want the little girl to hate them. Turns out the little girl was someone I knew (and she was my age, they thought she was much younger, though, because she was pretty short.) They ended up making the same mistake.

----------


## NeAvO

Sorry, I was gone in chat when you asked about the plus sign by the name. A member that has a plus sign by his/her name is on your buddy list.

Hrm good recall again, the "Movie" dream is annoying though. I hate it when Dcs mention dreams while dreaming, so annoying. Hrm, do you do reality checks? These could help in times like these.

----------


## Hazel

> Sorry, I was gone in chat when you asked about the plus sign by the name. A member that has a plus sign by his/her name is on your buddy list.
> 
> Hrm good recall again, the "Movie" dream is annoying though. I hate it when Dcs mention dreams while dreaming, so annoying. Hrm, do you do reality checks? These could help in times like these.



Oh, I see! Yeah, right before I typed the question you went to do something.

LOL I know, it'sr REALLY annoying when I don't catch that it's a dream. Yeah, I do reality checks, but somehow I don't think to question reality in those situations.  ::?: 

Dreams for 8/20/07: 2 total

Note: don't have time to type out all the details today...

1- Jacket
I broke into my neighbors house to look for my jacket (though why I thought it would be there, I have no clue) because it was cold outside. She caught me but let me continue searching for it.

2- School
My friend told me some people that would be in my class, because I was nervous about it.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/21/07: 1 total

1- Can't trust dream animals...
I was in the woods and this guy was sitting in a tree playing a weird instrument. Suddenly he appeared on a different tree, right in front of me. A salamander was on the ground in a small box, so I picked it up. It could talk. We grew to like each other, but due to the fact it had to live near water I had to let it go. Before I did, it crawled UNDER my skin on my hand, and you coulds see it moving around. I was starting to freak out, but it crawled out near my fingers. It's slime made my hand sort of numb, and I was hoping it didn't poison me.

Then I saw a peacock (all birds are dream signs) in a tree, and I called it over to me so I could pet it. First it was a bit skittish, but then it started viciously attacking me and trying to peck my eyes out. (Very painful!)

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/22/07: 2 total

1- Wizzard
This guy was a wizzard and I was traveling with him. I found out how to conjure a flying stick and I was using it to keep up with him, because he could make himself grow wings. We flew past this one place where some ladies were singing. It was meant to be a trap, and we fell for it. Suddenly he said if we didn't get out (of the house we were in) before the sunset ended, we would be trapped there forever. We managed to get out in time, and then I woke up.

2- Wizzard part 2
I was flying with my brother and we went by that place agian. He fell into the trap, and I made him get out just in time. We could see the sun and the moon glide accross the sky when we got back to our house. I remember then going to a restraunt where this sad song (which was a mix of songs irl) made me cry.

Dreams for 8/23/07: 2 total
1- Cool Toy!
I saw that everyone had this new and weird (but awesome) toy. It was a stick that you sat on like a witch's broom, and it would allow you to jump really high. As you jumped, this fabric would come out of it. Eventually, it would turn into a flying ship. I borrowed my friend's, because I didn't have one. I suggested that we could be pirates, but she didn't want to be a bad guy. So I decided we could go around hunting down pirates and killing them. She agreed to that, but then the scene changed.

I was a member of this weird group, and I had to travel through this weird landscape. Somehow I had a feeling of dejevu, so I knew where to go. I finally made it to the assigned place, and I had to hit this thing to make it hit the bell. (You know, like those strength testers they have in fairs.) Then a tremendous boom of thunder (irl) woke me up.

2- Cool Toy! part 2
I re-entered the dream, and I had one of those toys, exept something was wrong with it and all I could do was glide around on the stick. I knew I was dreaming, and I just wanted to keep flying with the toy, because it was fun. My parents were calling me, but I just thought "Pfft, I don't have to listen to them, they're just part of the dream." They were getting REALLY annoying though. Then my alarm went off.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/24/07: 1 total

1- Harry Potter
I was Harry Potter, but I was in my own body. (However, I did have his clothes on, even his glasses.) The dream started in my house, when these two guys broke in and tried to capture me. 

I could hear my mom and aunt in the other room, stalling for time so I could escape. I didn't want to leave them behind, but I couldn't risk being captured, for I was needed to fight against Voldemort's army. I quickly opened the window and jumped out, trying to ignore the agonized screams of my family from inside the house. 

I ran down the dirt road behind my house, I ran for hours without stopping, and soon it was nighttime. By now I had long left the road, and I was in the woods. I needed to find a safe place to sleep without getting eaten by woodland predators. I came upon a house that had a pen of lions to the side of it. I soon found that an old lady lived there, so I asked her if I could stay the night. She told me I could.

Then, she asked if I wanted to see the lions. I told her I didn't, but she ignored me and opened the gate, saying, "They're real friendly once you get to know them!"

The lions leaped out at me, but as soon as they left the pen, they turned into adorable piglets with rabbit ears! I was soon covered in a blanket of the cute creatures, and I slept there untill morning. 

When morning came, the piglets went back to their pen, and I had to continue my long journey. 

After a while, I borded a ship with fellow wizzards from Hogwarts. We were sailing to a place where each and every one of us dreaded to go, but we knew we had no choice.

On the way, Voldemort rode past on a chariot, declaring, "Harry Potter, you will die!" in a rasping voice. I suddenly realized that if we didn't have more than one skill, we would die crossing over to the other deminsion. I told this to the captain, and he gave us these odd tasks to complete, which I didn't really see as a skill. When my task (which was to find a screw and throw it overboard) was complete, I asked if he could teach me to swordfight. He agreed.

He picked up this staff and tapped on a large wooden chest in a rythmic pattern, and suddenly a cabnet beside us opened. Within the cabnet were wooden weapons that someone had carved with a pocketnife. Not to say that they weren't extremely sharp, but I knew it wouldn't last long in battle.

I ended up choosing a staff with curved blades at each end. I decided it would have to do, because I needed all the help I could get.

We soon came to a stop, and we entered a shower. There was another curtain within, and we could see a black light (it's impossible to explain, but yes, the color of the light was black) on the other side. I pulled the curtain back and these five humanoid beings with knobby noses were sitting in chairs directly in front of us. One of them said something like, "The guiding light will not aid you here." 

I quickly closed the curtain. I stood there (with the others beside me) for a moment, trying to tell myself I was in the theatre watching the Harry Potter movie, and it only seemed so real because I was so captivated with it. I tricked myself into thinking I felt my body move in the theatre seat. Taking several deep breaths, I once again pulled back the curtain, and entered the realm of darkness.

Once inside, we could see there were chairs lined up, like in a theatre. They were facing a stage of some sort, and we were forced to sit and watch before the battle.

As we took our seats, we looked towards the stage. A large portion of it was a deep pool of greenish yellow liquid. I heard Voldemort's voice from somewhere above the stage, making an announcement of his army emerging. As they stepped out of the liquid, he stated, "Note their speed" for they were very fast. They appeared to be undead: their flesh was falling off, and they had the macabre appearence of a dementor mixed with a zombie. 

Three of my friends were tied up on the left portion of the stage, and they were lifted and briefly submerged in the liquid, to give us a brief show of what was to happen later. I longed to go rescue them, but for the time being I remained seated. 

On the right of the stage, some innocent humans were lined up. An executioner called them forward, and as the first on approached, he slit her neck and she died immediately, falling into the liquid. He said with a laugh, "That was probably the least savage death in the history of this place!" As he called the next person forward, I gripped my weapon, terrified, yet ready to fight. He was just about to slit the next person's neck, and then... my alarm went off, and I awoke with my heart still racing.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/25/07: 1 total

I was in school, but my school was in the mall. I ended up not bringing my homework home, and I was fretting over it.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/26/07: 2 total

1- Robot Underworld
I was a robot person, (I suppose I could have been considered a guy, but robots don't really have genders), and I had died. I went to the robot underworld (I could tell it wasn't robot heaven, because it was dark and spooky.) First I decided to explore the place. I went down a flight of stairs and through a deep, empty pit. I saw a clown bot go through a door, but I decided not to go up there. I went back up to where I was originally, and sat at a table, wondering how I was going to survive eternity in this boring place.

One of my friends was also with me. He was a robot that would snap on to my head. We were talking, and I was drinking a Mellow Yellow or Mountain Dew, not sure which. I realized that I didn't even need it, because I was already dead. I also realized that we didn't even need the money we had brought, because there was no point in buying anything. My friend said something like, "It'll get better when people start building things." To which I replied, "Do you SEE anyone building anything???"

Suddenly I got an idea--- WE would build things! (Just so you know, I don't really know how that was going to help anything.) I snapped him on to my head, and he exclaimed, "It's a beautiful day to SNAP!!!" (That's what he was programed to say whenever he snapped onto anyone's head.) Don't know what happened after that.

2- School
I was in school, and some people were making other people do their  work. (Just the boys though.) Then one day we got a new teacher, and she was really beautiful, so all the boys behaved.

----------


## The Cusp

Cool, robot dream, I like  how it wasn't about Harry Potter!  Funny how you had "Hope in Hell".

Ever see that episode of Futurama where they go to Robot hell?

----------


## Hazel

> Cool, robot dream, I like how it wasn't about Harry Potter! Funny how you had "Hope in Hell".
> 
> Ever see that episode of Futurama where they go to Robot hell?



lol You've got something against Harry Potter?

No, I've never even heard of Futurama.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/27/07: 1 total

1- Children
I had two kids, and I'd had other kids before. There was also something about my cats and my grandparen'ts house.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/29/07: 1 total

1- Alien Robots
I was looking out my window, watching the clouds go by. Suddenly I saw this really dark cloud behind another one. As the other cloud disapeared, I could see that is was not, in fact, a cloud, but a huge space ship. 

I ran outside and this big dragonfly robot that was twice the length of my dog was flying around the house. Suddenly a shadow passed over, and a gigantic lizzard-like robot fell out of the sky, crushing part of the house. My mom was out there with me. We saw that another one was falling towards us, and it looked like it was the bigger one's baby. (It was still huge, but smaller than the other one.) We had no where to go, and it was about to crush us, so we were forced to hide under the larger robo-lizzard. 

It sat on top of us, and we had to stay smushed on the ground for a long time before it got up. Finally, once we were able to get away, we split up. I ran as fast as I could down the road, and I was jumping over cars, barely avoiding getting hit.

As I ran down the road, I realized that a humanoid robot was chasing me. Soon I passed another humanoid, and he was carrying a large whip. I grabbed the end of the whip and tried to hit him with it, but I couldn't do it with enough force to even phase him. Soon the other robot caught up with me, and the two had some kind of conversation. It seemed the one with the whip owed the green one (the one that had been chasing me) some money. Before anything else happened, however, a loud rapping woke me up. (I had overslept by ten minutes and my mom was waking me up.)

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 8/30/07: 4 total

1- Pills
I swallowed 3 capsules, which I cannot do IRL. (I don't know why, I just can't force my throat muscles to swallow the pills.)

2- Underwater (Lucid)
I had my head dunked underwater (in a small murky pond), and I realized I could breathe. Therefore, I concluded that I was dreaming. I kept my head underwater and listened to the sound of my breath. It sounded sort of ragged and bubbly. I pulled my head out and pinched my nose, and I could, in fact, breathe. I think I woke up afterwards.

3- Slayer of the Giant
I had to fight a giant, and it kept killing me. (But I could come back to life and retry.) After I had been killed several times, I was very afraid to get killed again. I hid under this shrub, but the giant bent down and grabbed me. I quickly stabbed it's hand, which was one of it's weak points. (Apparently, this is based on Shadow of the Colossus.) It fell back and I stabbed all of its weak points, eventually killing it. 

4- Vacation to Belgium
I went on a trip to Belgium, and I believe my mom came with me. I had a meeting with some monks, and some of the natives had really dark black heads, but tan bodies. It took place in a poor village, and for a while I was talking to the monks. Then my mom and I went to a mall (that looked just like the one we go to IRL) and went shopping. But almost no one was there so we left.

----------


## NeAvO

> No, I've never even heard of Futurama.



Oh my god. I now disown you as my adoptee  :tongue2:  , just kidding  ::wink:: 




> Dreams for 8/30/07: 4 total
> 
> 1- Pills
> I swallowed 3 capsules, which I cannot do IRL. (I don't know why, I just can't force my throat muscles to swallow the pills.)
> 
> 2- Underwater (Lucid)
> I had my head dunked underwater (in a small murky pond), and I realized I could breathe. Therefore, I concluded that I was dreaming. I kept my head underwater and listened to the sound of my breath. It sounded sort of ragged and bubbly. I pulled my head out and pinched my nose, and I could, in fact, breathe. I think I woke up afterwards.



That's like me with tablets. I can't take anything like that. I blame my mum, I think she scarred me for life when she accidentally tried to make me take tablets, which I was allergic too  :tongue2: 

Congrats on the lucid as well. Seems like an interesting thing to do! Shame about waking up though, lucid in water could be fun to play around with.

Great recall  ::goodjob2::

----------


## sunflower

Wow.I've been reading your dreamjournal, and some of your dreams are hilarious

----------


## Hazel

> Oh my god. I now disown you as my adoptee  , just kidding 
> 
> That's like me with tablets. I can't take anything like that. I blame my mum, I think she scarred me for life when she accidentally tried to make me take tablets, which I was allergic too 
> 
> Congrats on the lucid as well. Seems like an interesting thing to do! Shame about waking up though, lucid in water could be fun to play around with.
> 
> Great recall



Well, I think that's in the UK and it probably doesn't come on here. 

:O Wow, I'm glad it wasn't fatal!

Thanks! I don't know if I woke up or just forgot the rest of the dream, but I think I was concentrating so hard on listening to my breathing that the dream just ended.





> Wow.I've been reading your dreamjournal, and some of your dreams are hilarious



 ::D:  Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed it! ^_^  :Happy: 

Dreams for 8/31/07: 1 total

1- Princess
I married a prince, and he turned out to be the son of my neighbor (who is a bit loopy, but she's a good person.) I was passing by the castle which was on a really high mountain, and I ran past the door, hoping to avoid having to talk to my new mother-in-law. I almost dove off the side of the mountain, but before I could she opened the door, and I didn't want her to think I was avoiding her. 

I walked inside and one of her (five!) chihuahuas was on the kitchen table. It was really cute and I taught it several funny tricks.

----------


## The Cusp

> 3- Slayer of the Giant
> I had to fight a giant, and it kept killing me. (But I could come back to life and retry.) After I had been killed several times, I was very afraid to get killed again. I hid under this shrub, but the giant bent down and grabbed me. I quickly stabbed it's hand, which was one of it's weak points. (Apparently, this is based on Shadow of the Colossus.) It fell back and I stabbed all of its weak points, eventually killing it.



A shrub is a pretty obvious hiding place.  Here's some tips on "How not to be seen"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zekiZYSVdeQ

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, loopy in-laws can be scary, but yours didn't sound too bad, just unique

----------


## Hazel

> A shrub is a pretty obvious hiding place.  Here's some tips on "How not to be seen"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zekiZYSVdeQ



Hehe, Well, it wasn't really a shrub, that's just the way I explained it. It was more like a small cave of pink coral-plant stuff, but for some reason I just said shrub that day.  ::?:  (lol Videos take way too long to load for me to watch that. Stupid dial-up...)





> Haha, loopy in-laws can be scary, but yours didn't sound too bad, just unique



Haha, I just didn't want to talk to her because she's one of those people that you intend to only talk for only a few minutes, but then you end up talking for hours. (Although I don't really mind in RL, I actually like talking to her. But in the dream I didn't.)

Dreams for 9/3/07: 1 total
This dream was so scrambled up that I can't really explain it...

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/4/07: 1 total

1- Street Urchin
I had this weird scroll that had a pic of a pink unicorn on it. Suddenly I looked up in the sky and it looked like someone had drawn on it with a huge crayon with beautiful red, orange, and green lines. There was also a picture of a pink "my little pony" like unicorn, and a floating pink cartoon star.

Later on in the dream, I got lost in a big city, and I joined a group of street urchins. (They were all my age or younger.) We captured this outlaw group of 5 and 6 year olds (who were really good fighters, and even had guns!) and turned them in for a reward.

There was this man that would help find the families of lost kids, and somehow he managed to find my family. Some of my friends from school were my sisters, and one of them was dead, but coming to me as a ghost (and only I could see her.) I asked her what had happened to her, and she told me. (Don't remember, though.) I told her I didn't want to go back, because they might not love me anymore. She said, "The have loved you forever. I have loved you through 298 treatments." (What the heck???  ::shock:: ) I went back with my family and found out that I had been missing for 15 years!

I decided to go back and visit my orphan/urchin friends whenever I got the chance.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/7/07: 5 total

Unfortunately, I don't have time to write them down. (Sorry!)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Interesting street urchin dream! I never knew guns men like billy the Kid still exist, even in dreams O.o Interesting indeed

----------


## Hazel

> Interesting street urchin dream! I never knew guns men like billy the Kid still exist, even in dreams O.o Interesting indeed



Haha, yeah, that was one of the most interesting dreams I've had in a while.

Dreams for 9/8/07: 1 total

1- Run, Charlie, Run!
The first thing I remember about the dream was that someone had come over to my house to play video games, and they were picking which one they wanted to play.

Then, we were at the school (I think) and B had once again gotten into an argument with someone. A lot of what happened after that was blurry, but I remember we made this chocolate cake (which turned into something else later on) to appologize. I think they accepted it, but I'm not sure that we weren't just tricking them. (It was actually a group of girls instead of just one person.)  

Next I was walking somewhere with my mom, and we walked into a booth of some sort. There was some kind of movie in there called "Run Charlie, Run!" (Well, that's what was said during the movie, and it sounded really creepy in the dream.) It was some kind of horror movie, and I think it was about a guy delivering pizza, and a murderous ghost started chasing him. 

Unfortunately, of course, the ghost then came out of the movie and began chasing us. We had gotten the curse of the movie. It was night time as we were running, and I remember thinking that I was enjoying the night run, even if we were running from that thing.

We met up with my dad near this cookout at dawn, and I think we were about to watch a game of some sort. We told him about the movie and the ghost, and then my alarm went off.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/9/07: 1 total

1- ...
I don't remember even what this dream was about, I just remember something about me forgetting my hat and a lot of other things in an auditorium sort of place, and when I went in, everyone thought I was a psychco murderer/rapist. I was explaining to them that I had just left my stuff in there and I meant them no harm. 

I know there was a lot before that, but when my alarm went off I lost a lot of it.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/10/07: 4 total 

1- Nuclear balloons
Me and some other people were in a city (that looked like New York City, but it was an island) and we were looking at a large circus tent. Someone wanted us to go inside it, but it was in the middle of a storm, and it had a big metal rod on the top of it.

A few blocks away, I could see these big cylendrical balloons, and they caught on fire and burned up. We had to go over there and try to do something. Everytime we would do the task (don't remember what it was) a ring of fire would come out of the burned up balloons and we had to jump over it. Then we had a certain amout of time to an alloted distance before there was a nuclear explosion. Each time, the explosions were bigger, so we didn't have a lot of time to get away. I made it to the end. (It got turned into a sort of game, and I don't think we were really in danger.)

2- School
I was in school, and there was something about textbooks, but I don't remember what. We were also talking about the game (with the nuclear balloons.)

3- Weiner Dogs
I was running down the road, and I ran past a house that has a pack of Weiner Dogs. They began to chase me, and I ran (laughingly) away from them.

Note: At one point during the night, I awoke and couldn't move (SP). I heard a rustling by my bed and was frightened. I kept trying to move and call my mom. Finally I was able to move, but I still couldn't talk. All I could get out was "Ma... ma..." in a hoarse voice. (I was trying to yell out "mama!") I'm not exactly sure what happened after that.

4- Aunt's house
I was at my aunt's house, and I was telling her about waking up with SP

----------


## The Cusp

> Weiner Dogs
>  I was running down the road, and I ran past a house that has a pack of Weiner Dogs. They began to chase me, and I ran (laughingly) away from them.



That's just so funny, I don't even know what to say...

SP is creepy enough without a weird rustling sound by your bed.  It seems there's been a rash of people seeing things after they wake up lately.

----------


## Hazel

> That's just so funny, I don't even know what to say...
> 
> SP is creepy enough without a weird rustling sound by your bed.  It seems there's been a rash of people seeing things after they wake up lately.



Haha, I thought it was funny too. We actually do have a pack of weiner dogs living down the road from us, and they chase us when we ride by on our bikes. You can't imagine how funny it is to see a pack of those short legged dogs chase someone!  ::lol:: 

The weird thing was, I wasn't even freaked out about not being able to move (I didn't realize it was SP untill I came to my senses, because at that time I was half asleep) but I WAS freaked out by the rustling noise. 

Dreams for 9/11/07: 4 total

1- Robot Maid
This guy posted a video on DV about him poking an unbrella up his wife's robot maid's butt. ( ::shock:: ) His wife got mad about it and shot him with a ray gun. The blast knocked him up onto the roof of his house, and tendrils of energy were coming out of him. Somehow it gave him super powers.

2- Fighting crime
I was going into these rooms hidden within alleys, and there were a lot of supervillans in them that I had to fight. It seemed like I was living in a video game.

3- Trying to fly
I don't remember how but I realized I was dreaming. For some reason, I thought my mom wasn't a DC and that she was really in the dream with me. We were making fun of my DC dad because he wasn't in the dream with us. 

My mom and I went outside and we were going to explore the dream world, but I rememberd that I was suppossed to perfect my flying. I got on top of the car and jumped off, but I couldn't stay in the air, I just managed to glide a few meters away and then skid to a stop on the ground. My mom tried it, but she couldn't fly at all and fell flat on her head!  ::lol:: 

I then tried levatating, but I was getting confused because the tutorial said to try it with your eyes closed, but NeAvO told me not to close my eyes in a dream. I don't know if I managed to levatate or not.

4- School (again)
My friends and I were outside at school, and we were talking to some of my other friends over a fence.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/12/07: 1 total

1- Train
There was this train that was on a track hundreds of feet off the ground. The track was more of a rollercoaster track than a train track. I had gotten on top of the train, and it was traveling at top speed, so I had to hang on for dear life. Although I nearly fell to my doom several times, it was pretty fun.

I got off the track somehow, and we were in Myrtle beach. I had gone into some stores, but these really preppy girls chased my out because I "didn't belong."

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/13/07: 1 total

1- School (once again!)
It was the first day of school (even thout IRL I'm in my 3rd or 4th week) and the day finally ended. I was a car rider that day instead of a bus rider, and I went outside. My mom told me to go back in for a while, and I did. When I went back out, she was gone. I told my teacher (and my bus had already left as well) so she hi-jacked one of the busses to drive us (my brother was there too) home.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/15/07: 1 total

1- Rats escaping
Tidbit (my pet rat) was opening the cage from the inside and letting herself and Scrabbles out. No matter how many times I put her back in, she would open one of the doors and escape. The funny thing was that I was imagining that happening right before I went to sleep, so obviously it influenced my dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

Sounds like you're onto something.  You may be able to incubate dreams by imagining certain scenarios before you fall asleep.

----------


## Hazel

> Sounds like you're onto something.  You may be able to incubate dreams by imagining certain scenarios before you fall asleep.



Ha, that's a great idea! I don't know why I didn't think of it in the first place, because I read it somewhere... maybe ETWOLD. 

Oh wow, I broke my record last night! 3 lucid dreams!!!

Dreams for 9/16/07: 3 total (all lucid!)

1- 20th lucid!
I don't remember much about this one, but I realized I was dreaming. I thought, "All right, my 20th lucid! Now I can end my LD count." I don't remember anything else about it.

2-Vampire Bat
I was walking in a town that looked like it might have been in the middle east (or a place in a Star Wars video game that I don't remember the name of) and this little brown (not vampire) bat latched onto my leg. I am not afraid of bats, but I considered that very strange behavior and began vigorously shaking my leg to get it off. I don't remember how, but it finally came off. I was with my friends, and they were laughing at me.

A few minutes later, I saw a giant bat gliding across the sky, and I knew it must be a vampire. Then I realized I was dreaming, because obviously in real life I wouldn't be in a place with a vampire. "Cool, another lucid!" I once again decided to practice my flying, so I flew up onto a building, and jumped off. I was loosing height, and I almost touched the ground, but I said, "No! I can fly, not glide!" and I kicked my legs, rising into the air. So I was flying pretty good for the rest of that dream. 

Then, of course, the vampire came after me. I didn't want to battle him, because I just wanted to have fun. He split into several different people, and there were little yellow arrows in my vision pointing to where they were. (Like in a video game. And despite what you believe, I hardly ever play video games, so I don't know how in the world they keep getting in my dreams!!!)

I was trying to fight them, but I didn't have any powers and I forced myself "awake."

3- Vampire Bat Part 2
I was walking around somewhere with my friends (not the ones from the last dream) and I thought of how real it seemed. "This can't be a dream" I said to myself, "but I'm going to do a reality check anyway." I pinched my nose and I could breathe! Incredulous, I did it again to make sure there weren't any holes, but I could still breathe, and I knew it had to be a dream. "Wow! Three lucid dreams in one night!" I said excitedly. I was about to think of the tasks, when suddenly I heard a voice, "You won't get away this time!" The voice said. I instantly knew who it was: the vampire.

I turned around and there he was. He began shooting these darts at me, and I flew up into the air. I had very little control over my flight, and if the ceiling hadn't been there I would have floated away. I was actually pressed up against the ceiling! I allowed myself to drop down, and I knew I had to fight him once and for all.

He shot a dart at me and before it hit, my body glowed. I suddenly realized that this dream was like a video game! Like on a spiderman game that my brother borrowed from our nieghbor, whenever my body glowed, that meant it was time to dodge. Unfortunately, I wasn't fast enough. So I dedided that my body was a game controller. My right middle finger was the circle button, and I would have to tap it to dodge. 

My body glowed again, and I tapped my middle finger. It worked! I automatically dodged, and the dart missed me! Now I needed to fight back. I remembered another game that I watch my brother play all the time (and I even started playing it to see what it was like) Where it had a bow, and a sword. I used my shoulder as the arrow buttons on the game controller, and it made me pull out my bow. 

I began shooting the vampire rapidly, before he had time to strike back. Suddenly he changed form, and was now my brother. "You cheated!" he yelled. I think I woke up after that.

----------


## The Cusp

> And despite what you believe, I hardly ever play video games, so I don't know how in the world they keep getting in my dreams!!!)



I'd say you have a facility for abstract thinking, and it's just manifesting in forms you're familiar with.  The way you linked controller button to your body was was abstract.

----------


## Hazel

> I'd say you have a facility for abstract thinking, and it's just manifesting in forms you're familiar with.  The way you linked controller button to your body was was abstract.



Wow, interesting. And it's not the first time I've done that. The other time was in a non-lucid though.

Dreams for 9/17/07: 3 total

My dreams were so messed up last night I prefer not to write them down. I don't know what could have caused dreams so strange.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/18/07: 2 total

1- Mixed up jungle
My dad said that the plant we were at was about to explode, so me and a lot of others ran down these really steep hills. The explosion was going to have a 5 mile radius, so we had to get away as soon as possible.

After tumbling down sever hills, we made it to a jungle/forest. My brother and I were then alone, seperated from the group. I spotted a really old, large mansion ahead, witch looked like it had long ago become a part of the jungle. Trees sprouted out of it, and it had a sinister appearence. 

We entered through a vent, and we were walking down a long "hallway" if you could call it that. the inside looked like the rest of the jungle, and you could barely see the walls. I heard a barking sound in the distance, and I feared wolves or hunting dogs. We ran further on, and there was a low growl directly in front of us. 

I stopped short my heart pounding. What could it be? A wolf? A wildcat? The growling came closer, and soon I could see the animal approaching. It was a wolverine! I broke off a branch of a nearby tree, to defend myself. The creature advanced, growling and grunting. I remembered that loud noises would scare bears away, and I wondered if the same applied for wolverines. I made loud screetching and screaming sounds, swinging my stick towards the beast. At first it retreated a few paces, but then it came charging at me, and pain seared into my leg as its teeth punctured my leg.

I hit it across the head with my stick, but nothing seemed to phase it. I assumed I would be slaughtered in just a few more painful minutes, but to my astonishment the beast suddenly ran off in fear. My first reaction was triumph, but it quickly turned to fear. Where the wolverine once stood, now there was a polar bear, towering over me. It must have been 8 or 9 feet tall! 

Once again I ran through the jungle, fleeing from the giant bear. I realized that not only had I lost it, but aslo my brother. I knew he must be in danger, so I hastily began searching for him.

In almost no time at all I found him. He was wrestling with the bear! I ran over and jumped on the giant beast's shoulders, and he got off my brother, startled, trying to shake me off. Suddenly I realized he could talk. I don't remember what he said now, but we made some kind of compromise and he stalked off.

I looked out the window of the jungle-house, and saw my dad coming into the woods. We quickly left the horrid place and returned home.

2- Window
I was looking out my window at my spiders (I have a lot of little house spiders in there) and the cats were IN the window. They were crammed on one side of it, and this giant mushroom-like thing was growing through the center. I went on the outside and fixed it.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/23/07: 3 total

1- Fighting the dragon
we were having a yearly festival at my grandparents house. Even my rats had a part in it. I found a dragon skeleton, and realized I was dreaming. I wanted to have a cool adventure where I thought it was real, so I let myself forget that it was a dream. A dragon flew around the corner and I had to fight it. (I'm having to type the short versions of my dreams because I hurt my finger and it hurts to type.)

2- River
Before I went to sleep that night, I told myself the next time I was on a river I would be dreaming. (I was camping out at the river.) Sure enough I dreamed I was on the river and I became lucid for a short while.

3- Nails
My fingernails were painted like a goths.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/22/07: 1 total

1- Weird bus and open gate
This was a long dream, and my poor finger hurts so I'll type it up another time.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 7/25/07: 1 total

1- Lucid Tornado
I was at school, and after lunch a buzzer went off. We were about to have a tornado. We all went outside (for some dumb reason) and I saw a small funnel cloud heading towards us. I was thinking, "wow, this is really happening! But since it's one of my dreamsigns, I'll do a reality check." I pinched my nose, and I could breathe! "What? I AM dreaming!" I looked at my hand and I had seven fingers. I laughed at my stupidity, but then the dream faded.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/26/07: 3 total

1- Bird
I was at a very beautiful garden-like place, and had wondered off from my family. This little green bird flew by and I held out my finger. It landed on my finger, and began talking to me. She was very sweet, and we quickly became friends. I went to show my parents, but she would only talk in that one spot, for some reason.

2- Camping
I was on a camping trip with a lot of people from school, including my best friend. Don't remember much about this dream.

3- Apocollypse
I was a member of this group of kids who were discovering a lot about the end of the world. We found this unusual chapter of the Bible that would only appear every so often, but I was having trouble reading. (I was semi-lucid as I was trying to read it.) Someone was saying that after the world did end, the polar ice caps would melt and life would begin again.

We were in a rocky, mountainy area, and during a certain mission one of our teammates fell off a cliff. There were a lot of rocks underneathe the cliff, and everytime he would hit one, I would feel terrible (physical) pain, as if I was the one falling. But he wasn't dying! Eventually he fell out of sight.

We continued our journey to this big stone statue. We were at the back of the statue, and we were level with the back of it's head. It was sort of like a small cave; you could go inside it. There was a hole in the ceiling, and you could see a lot of stars. One of them was circled, and we had to destroy it with a lazer. After we did, another one would be circled. 

After we destroyed all the circled stars, we could look through the statues eyes, and it would show us something important about the future. But the place started rumbling, and smaller (but still giant) statues were coming to life. Two of us saw the vision, and we ran. We flew up on some buildings, trying to get away. The statues had turned into giant animals. 

Something happened with one of the giant cats, but my finger hurts and I don't feel like explaining it.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/27/07: 1 total

1- Long, random, boring dream that I don't feel like typing
The title basically summarizes it.

Note: Oh, wow, my 400th post!

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 9/30/07: 1 total

1- Weird medicine
I don't remember what happened, but somehow I hurt my leg. My mom rubbed this ointment on it, and I felt my leg go really numb and stiff. I moved it out to the side and it was stuck. My mom sighed and shook her head, saying, "I told you not to move yet." She pulled my leg back into the proper position, and I could hear a weird snapping sound, not like my leg was breaking, but the sound of the dried ointment cracking. She put some more of the stuff on my leg, and I didn't move this time. But then I couldn't bend my knee. It hurt to walk for the rest of the dream.

----------


## The Cusp

> My mom rubbed this ointment on it, and I felt my leg go really numb and stiff. I moved it out to the side and it was stuck. My mom sighed and shook her head, saying, "I told you not to move yet."



That's funny, I could picture my mother saying that.

----------


## Hazel

> That's funny, I could picture my mother saying that.



 ::chuckle:: 

Dreams for 10/4/07: 5 total

1- Dream Journal
My friend tore a lot of the pages out of my dream journal, and I was pretty mad at her, though I didn't say so.

2- TV Show
This dream was based on a non-existant TV show. This guy (who I loved in the show) made it safely out of a fire. I ran over and hugged him, and for some reason, his name was Alice.

Then, I was in the house, and it caught fire again (somehow it had been restored.) I quickly escaped by jumping out the window, then jumping from roof to roof.

3- Serial Killer
There was a serial killer on the loose, and my dad had a meeting to go to. He took me over to my neighbor's house for her to look after me during the meeting. She was telling me some things, and suddenly she told me not to look in her house through a certain window. This really creepy music started playing, and suddenly I realized that she might be the killer, and everytime someone looked through that window, she would kill them.

We followed my dad outside to tell him goodbye, and I nervously asked him how long the meeting would be. "I'll be back in ten!" He said. "Ten? Ten minutes?" I asked, confused. "Yeah."

My neighbor led me through a different door, and it looked really strange. I gasped, and suddenly she grabbed a knife and said, "I know your onto me, so now I'm forced to dispose of you!!!" I grabed the closest thing I could use as a weapon... a close hanger. I held the knife back so she wouldn't stab me, and I began hitting her with the close hanger. We struggled for a long time, and I slowly advanced towards my house. We passed some people along the way, and I screamed at them to call for help.

I made it to my house, and tried to call the cops, but I kept dialing the wrong number. (I still had to use one hand to struggle against my neighbor.) Fortunately, the people I had passed had called for help, and the police swarmed in. I was safe.

4- Lucid
I was in my room, and I did a reality check. I then knew I was dreaming. I crossed my legs and decided to try to levatate again. I actually lifted off the bed, but somehow I pulled my hair and lost my concentration, and fell. The dream then ended.

5- Asthma
I was in school, and my teacher was teaching us about asthma.

----------


## The Cusp

> I began hitting her with the close hanger.



That's almost as ridiculous as roaming packs of wiener dogs.  You could have at least used the hook part!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow! That serial killer one was funny! Of all things to fight back with, not even a kick or a punch!

----------


## Hazel

> That's almost as ridiculous as roaming packs of wiener dogs.  You could have at least used the hook part!







> Wow! That serial killer one was funny! Of all things to fight back with, not even a kick or a punch!



Haha, I know.  ::D: 


Dreams for 10/7/07... ? total

Obviously my sleep deprivation the night before made me go into too deep a sleep to remember my dreams, instead of giving me REM rebound.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 10/8/07: 4 total

1- Cave
I was in a cave with some teachers and friends. After much exploring I got in this weird cart with a character from a book I read, General Veron. I drove the cart on this roller coaster track. When I got back, the cave began to collapse. Me and the General were running from the cave, but he fell and was crushed. When I reached the mouth of the cave, I realized I was dreaming. I wanted to fly out of the cave, but I didn't want to go headfirst. I decided to fly vertically, and I had great control like that! Smiling, I realized I had mastered flying, and I could move on to something else.

2- School
I was in math class, but I only had my English stuff. 

3- Lucid
I was in a park, and I knew I was dreaming. I grabbed this boy about my age by the shoulders, and began flying out of control. I don't think I was really out of control, I was just pretending to be, because I was messing with the DC boy. Suddenly I realized that I might have fallen asleep during school (because of my previous dream) and I was getting frantic, asking the DC to help me to wake up. He just laughed at me. Then the dream ended. 

4- Racoon
I saw a racoon in a tree.

----------


## Hazel

No good dreams recently, and I (once again) hurt my finger, so I don't feel like typing up the short ones.

----------


## Hazel

0_0 I had one disturbing dream last night, but it's pretty embarassing, so I'm not going to post it.

----------


## Hazel

*sigh* Yet another night where i don't remember any dreams. It's back to WBTB for me.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 10/18/07: 1 total

1- Talking Puppies!  ::D: 
I had 2 grown dogs and two puppies, and all of them could talk. For some reason they had to leave, and we exchanged sorrowful goodbyes. 

But then, two more puppies came down the road, and they could talk as well! I told them they could live with me as long as they liked, if my mom said it was ok. I asked her and she said it was alright. I walked towards the bathroom and said to myself, "Wow! I really have talking dogs... or... not..." I pinched my nose and discovered that I could breathe. "Drat! It's just a dream!" I moaned. Then I realized, "Yay! I'm dreaming!"

I went the rest of the way in the bathroom and tried to turn on the light. Nothing. I tried to use mental powers to make it come on, but it still didn't work. I walked out and went halfway down the hall. I realized it was almost night, and I hate nighttime in the dream world. 

For a moment, I pondered over what to do, but then I decided to try to walk through a wall. At first I just tried to get my hands through, but it seemed too solid. Then I just leaned against it with my head, and slowly but surely my head went through, and my body quickly shot after it.

I landed in this outdoor place, that was a mix between a mall and a carnival. I saw a big sign on one of the buildings that said something about a mall and a word that started with a Q, but I don't know what it said. I spent the rest of the dream admiring the vivid scenery. I touched this bright red game machine, and knew that this was life-like quality. I had never had a dream so vivid before!

I have no idea how it happened, because I had been so totally lucid it was like I was awake, but somehow the scene faded and I was sitting at a desk with a green colored pencil, wondering how I had gotten there when I had been so aware just minutes before. I still knew I was dreaming, but suddenly I woke up.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 10/19/07: 2 total

1- No Books
I was at school, and I was walking down the hall towards my class, when suddenly I realized I didn't have any of my things! I said to myself, "I HOPE I'm dreaming." Then I did a reality check and sighed with relief. I then decided to mess with one of my teachers, and found one (that doesn't exist IRL.) I picked up the telephone beside her and began banging her over the head with it. She got mad and started chasing me.

I ran from her, and the school became my grandparent's house. I managed to escape from the teacher, and then went out to the driveway. I had a good time practicing my flying, and then my brother mentioned the tasks of the month. I decided to do the one where you pull your reflection out of the mirror, and I knew that the cars were behind me, so I could use one of those mirrors. As soon as I turned around to walk to the car I kicked the window at the foot of my bed really hard and woke up.

2- Football game
I was at my friend's house and they were doing something to their house. Then we went to a football game, but I'm not sure what happened.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 10/20/07: 1 total

1- River and Beach
I was with my friends: Tayleor, Shelby, Cheyenne, and Mellissa. My brother, and Willie. We were at a river and I was in a canoe. Willie kept almost tipping my canoe over, but I finally made him go away. I paddled to the other side of the river and got off. I remember doing something else, but I don't know what it was. 

Then we were at the beach, and my dad walked off and left me and Shelby, so we had to go chase him. We finally caught up with him in this strange store. I was looking at a dead blowfish in a bottle, and Shelby said, "Tie etna!" I asked her what she had just said and she repeated, "Tie etna!" I told her I didn't understand and she said, "Don't you know stupid language, southern dialect?" I said no, and she said, "I'm fluent in it." Then she said a lot of things in "stupid language."

----------


## mark

wow you have so many lucids  :smiley:  im gonna have to read through you dj looks good

----------


## Hazel

::D:  Thanks!

----------


## Hazel

Hm, no dre... wait, I just remembered something... Ookay, I had a dream last night, but I'm only getting small flashes of it.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 10/24/07: 4 total

1- Gym *lucid*
I was in the gym and became lucid. I wanted to fly away, but my arms were messed up. (By messed up, I mean they couldn't move properly, and they hurt horribly. Then I woke up.

2- Gym, Part II
I was back at school, but in the hallway. I wasn't sure whether or not I should go back to the gym so the people I had been talking to wouldn't think I had left them, but I also wanted to go do something fun. One of the teachers told me I should go to the gym first, and I listened. This time I actually did fly away once I got to the gym, along with some of my friends. I flew by swimming through the air using the breaststroke.

I flew accross this beatiful landscape, and we came to a pretty lake with colorful ducks. Then my neighbor threw up on my dad's back and I woke up. 

3- Dream marriage
I was lucid on and off in this dream, but I dont' know the exact chronology so I'll just have the whole thing in blue. Anyway, in the dream I found out that if I didn't marry this guy, I would never wake up. I didn't want to marry him (I didn't even know him!) but the dream kept going on and on and on, so I didn't think I was EVER goin to wake up unless I married him. But then the dream ended.

4- Kidnapper
I was kidnapped by the two stupid guys. I wasn't even afraid, because they were obviously idiots. I knew it wouldn't take hardly any time to escape from them, but I woke up before I had the chance.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 10/25/07: 1 total

1- Tidbit
I dreamed Tidbit, my rat, came back to life. (She died a few days ago.) I don't feel like typing the whole dream though, it makes me sad. :'(

----------


## The Cusp

My condolences for your rat.

I can't believe I just said that...

----------


## NeAvO

Congrats on the lucids Weel!!!

Just stop being a lzy bum and write them out  ::D:

----------


## Hazel

> Congrats on the lucids Weel!!!
> 
> Just stop being a lzy bum and write them out



Hehe, okay, after I post last night's dream I'll go back and write them out.  ::laughhard:: 

Dreams for 10/26/07: 1 total

1- Stolen car
 ::shock::  Surprisingly a nightmare that actually had me afraid!

I was at my house and these people were there, I think we MIGHT have been related, or else they were close friends. I think they could have also been animals that turned into humans, but that part of the dream isn't very clear. Anyway, we put this strange stuff on the house, but I'm not sure what it was for.

Someone walked by with some statues made from the stuff, and they were pretty cool.

I'm not sure what happened, but I got in my mom's car and drove off. (And just so you know, I'm not old enough to drive yet.) I went down the road (and I had meant to turn back) but I accidentally drove into town somehow, even though it's ten miles away. I ended up driving to the highschool, and there was a football game going on. I found my friends there and tried to explain to them what happened.

"I have no idea why I got in this car, but for some strange reason I did! I have to get back before my mom finds me gone!!!" Suddenly I had an idea. "Michelle, do you have a cellphone?" She did. I borrowed it to try to explain to my mom where I was and that I had accidentally stole her car, but the number wouldn't work. I groaned in frustration and tried to calm down.

Fortunately, I woke up.

----------


## Hazel

Frustrating... I remember dreaming, but I don't know what I dreamed.

----------


## mark

> Frustrating... I remember dreaming, but I don't know what I dreamed.



lol I know this one! dam annoying it is  :tongue2: 

That stolen car dream was fairly mad. Animals that turned into humans lol thats cool ha ha its funny how you accidentaly drove into town ha ha

----------


## Hazel

> lol I know this one! dam annoying it is 
> 
> That stolen car dream was fairly mad. Animals that turned into humans lol thats cool ha ha its funny how you accidentaly drove into town ha ha



Yeah, it was like some strange force made me get into the car, and then I couldn't turn around!

Now I need to work on my recall again. The only things I can remember from last night are little flashes of.. a birthday party?... racoons?... a forest?

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/6/07: 1 total

1- Summoning Lucid
I'll skip the first part of the dream because I'm lazy, but I did a reality check and became lucid. I tried to make it brighter, but I couldn't, so I walked out of my bedroom. At the door, I was ZAPPED by something and knocked to the floor. I was startled, and the dream almost ended, but I re-took controll. I walked out the door, and into the den. I wanted to summon my brother and beat him up (I was mad at him IRL) so I said to a DC sitting on my couch "My brother is right behind me, isn't he?" The DC answered "yes" and I turned around. There he was. (First summon! Yay me!)

I couldn't beat him up though, because I just wasn't mad at the DC brother in my dream. I did wrestle him to the ground, though. Then I wanted to summon a knife and some zombies for a fun battle, but I couldn't summon the knife.

I went outside and ran down the road, also running through the air most of the way. I turned into the hulk at one point. My brother was also the hulk, but he was red. Then my dad showed up, and he was the hulk as well, but he was purple! I think I woke up after that.

----------


## The Cusp

Congrats on the successful summoning!  That was a great idea, to check with a DC first.  Adds an extra element of realism to your endeavours.  I am _SO_ going to use that method next time I want to summon something.  





> Dreams for 10/6/07: 1 total
> Then I wanted to summon a knife and some zombies for a fun battle, but I couldn't summon the knife.



Good thing you didn't try to summon the zombies first!

----------


## Hazel

> Congrats on the successful summoning!  That was a great idea, to check with a DC first.  Adds an extra element of realism to your endeavours.  I am _SO_ going to use that method next time I want to summon something.  
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you didn't try to summon the zombies first!



Yeah, I read about that somewhere, it's passive control. You have to have a logical reason for something to happen.

Yeah, I purposely tried to summon the knife first, because someone said they accidently summoned the zombies first and nearly died.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/7/07: 3 total

1- Telekinesis (Another lucid first!)
I don't know how, but I become lucid. I don't remember much, but I was working on telekinesis. I think I used a wand to help me. I was making things float around, and I made a tree bend over and hit someone.

2- Werewolf mask
I had used a werewolf mask to scare someone, and then I saw that person again. (She was still pretty freaked out.

3- RatRollers
People put these eggs on our front porch, and they had rats in them! (Tiny rats though, almost the size of mice.) They would roll around and then break open (the egg, not the rat) and fizzy die would spill out. I caught one of the rats and tried to play with it, but it was obviously wild.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/9/07: 1 total

1- Ahhhhhhhggggggg! My tooth!!!!!
One of my front top teeth came out, and there was a hole that went all the way up through my head. I was freaking out because I didn't want to get a false tooth, but I didn't want to go around with a big ugly gap either. Then I looked in the mirror, and my tooth was back in! I realized (with enormous relief) that it was all just a dream.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/10/07: 1 total

1- Picture
We were going to have our eighth grade picture taken, and we were walking along a railroad. A guide was explaining that several famous love affairs occured along these tracks, and he described one of them. (I don't remember the names of the people he described though.) 

We got to the school and had both the funny and the formal picture. Then I had to point out where I was in the pic, for some reason.

I was walking on the side walk, and this guy was calling me Princess. Everytime he did, I said "Yes, my leige?" (How retarted is _that_???)

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/11/07: 4 total

1- Tornado
I was suppossed to have done a math sheet at the beginning of the year, but I forgot all about it. It was a lot later in the year, and the teacher said it was time to turn it in. I quickly worked on it, but I didn't get it all finished, and I had to turn it in anyway. 

I got home and weird things were going on. It was a gray day, you could tell there was going to be a bad storm. I could hear a rumble, but not like thunder. It kept going on and on, and I was getting pretty scared. My brother and I were there with some other people, but I'm not sure who.

I told my brother to look out the front to check for tornadoes, and I would check out the back. After a while, he said "Woah!!!" I looked out the front to see a huge black tornado. I told everyone to run out the back, "But first..." I did an RC to check if it was a dream, and I became lucid. The tornado froze just feet away from the house, but it was still there. I walked outside and touched it. It was merely black smoke. But it wouldn't disappear.

I then walked around the house, trying to decide what I should do, since I was in a dream. But I had a growing sense of dread, and I said out loud, "I'm seriously considering waking myself up." I layed down in the floor and closed my eyes, and I either woke up or entered a different dream.

2- Rats  :smiley: 
I was walking somewhere where there were a lot of wild rats just sitting around. I reached out to pet one, and it grabbed my finger and started licking it!  ::content::  I was amazed that a wild rat would act so tame, but I was forced to keep walking. I don't know what happened next.

3- Bike
I was riding my bike down the road, but the brakes wouldn't work well. I eventually just threw it as far as I could in frustration.

4- Dark Forest of Doom (*sarcasm*Wow, isn't my subconcious sooo creative?*/sarcasm*)
We were at a theatre about to watch a movie, but it was outdoors and we couldn't even see where the screen was.

Then the theatre turned into some kind of celebrity convention, and instead of sitting on bleachers (idk _why_ there were bleachers in a theatre) we were sitting at round tables in fancy chairs. People were getting up to speak but I didn't recognize any of the celebrities. 

There were a few kids there that were the son/daughter of some of them, and Dr. Phil's son was one of them. (If you think that's strange, then you should of seen Dr. Phil! He was tall and thin, and actually pretty handsome.) In the middle of a sentence, the poor boy began bawling. I ran over (I was closesest to the stage) and carried him and a little girl beside him to there parents.

When I got back to my seat, another little girl was in my seat. Her mom called her away, and I sat back down. 

Then I went to a library near the theatre/convention/whateveritwas and was looking at some very neat books. I picked one out that was a 3-D model of some Egyptian thing, and saw that someone had left they're library card in it. 

I carried the book with me and found an anime section where you could buy the books, but I had no money. I found one that looked pretty cool, and I picked it out in case my parents would loan me the money.

My dad got there and so did my 6th grade teacher. I gave the library card to the librarian and then they found a secret entrance to a Dark Forest. They went in and told me to stay behind. Of course I followed them in. They caught me and sent me back out. 

I heard a scream and a bunch of rats came running past me. So did Fred, my dog. (Not sure how he got there.) I saw them coming back so I started trying to leave.

I would be caught if I didn't hurry up and get out, so I left the Dark Forest. When my dad and ex-teacher got out, they said they had seen me. I asked them what happened, and they said there was a pile of dead monkeyes with rats and mice all over them.

----------


## The Cusp

Rats, rats, rats, and more rats!  You know, most people would consider those bad dreams!

----------


## Hazel

Yeah, but I love rats!  ::content::

----------


## Hazel

Ugh, really annoying dreams last night. *shudders* I refuse to waste my time typing them up.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/15/07: 3 total

1- Potential Apocolypse
I was at the beach, when suddenly things started catching on fire. We realized that the sun's rays were way too powerful, and that all of earth was going to be engulfed in flames. I felt my blood start to boil in my veins, but fortunately right before I died I realized that it HAD to be a dream.

As usual, upon becoming lucid all the bad things (fire, death, etc) went away. Someone wanted me to go into a deep water-filled hole, but I didn't want to. I must have woken up after that.

2- Re-dream.
Basically the same thing happened as before, but I became lucid almost at once. I began searching for my Dream Guide, asking every single DC I came upon "Are you my Dream Guide?" One or two of them said yes, but then declared that they were just joking. I then checked to make sure I was really dreaming, and found that I was. Unfortunately, I don't remember anymore.

3- Xmas tree
I was practicing my flying (not sure how I became lucid) and then went on this nonsense adventure. I flew as fast as I could to a certain room where I had to put up a Christmas tree. I think I lost lucidity at this point, and the rest of the dream is a blur.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/20/07: 2 total

1- Moving
We were going to move to a different house for some reason. I really didn't want to, but I was being forced.

2- Cute Skunk
This little skunk kept following me around. At first I was afraid it would spray me, but then it jumped up on my leg like it wanted to be held. I picked it up and petted it. It was really cute and sweet, and it followed me around like a little puppy for the rest of the dream. (And surprisingly, the setting of the dream was in school!)

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/21/07: 2 total

1- Creepy Spider
There was this big millipede in my room, so I grabbed one of the little house spiders out of my window and told it to kill it. She began to drink the millipede's blood. There were also a lot of crickets and other weird bugs as well. I was beginning to freak out. Then this really big, dark black, shiny spider appeared. 

It wanted to take Queenie (my little brown house spider that I mentioned) as his mate. I could tell she was scared, because this big spider was evil! (He could talk, and I think Queenie could, too.) I was trying to save her, but I don't remember what happened.

2- He's Innocent!!!
Some stupid kid grabbed my brother and drug him down a hill, crashing into another kid named Jacob. Jacob's arm was broken because of it. And everyone blamed my brother! This lady was doing some kind of art in the sand showing my brother breaking the kid's arm! 

I went off into the woods and searched for Jacob. I asked him and this little girl named Mallory if they knew that my brother was innocent. They said they did, but the one who was actually guilty was a boy (who I know IRL) named Mitch. They said if he got into trouble one more time, then he would be sent to prison. "And then Mitch would be a b****." Mallory explained. (People are always calling him that IRL.) Outraged, I stomped off, hoping to convince someone that my brother didn't cause Jacob to break his arm.

----------


## bro

Aww, you're a good person for wanting to prove your brother innocent :p.. That christmas tree lucid made me laugh, I do incredibly wasteful things with my lucids and wake up "wtf"'ing, hehe. ..And a skunk in school..I can imagine bringing my little dog to school, but certainly not a skunk! ::banana::  (lucky for not getting sprayed)..I've gotten lucid from similar experiences as your tornado LD..funny that it was just smoke..Amazing that you had enough control to just lay back, and let the scen change/ or wake up...Great dreams..only read a few but they're not bad! (Like Cusp though....rats :shvers :smiley: 

oh yah, great job with the summoning, I've yet to do that with a person.

----------


## The Cusp

> It wanted to take Queenie (my little brown house spider that I mentioned) as his mate.



You have the strangest pets.

----------


## Hazel

> Aww, you're a good person for wanting to prove your brother innocent :p.. That christmas tree lucid made me laugh, I do incredibly wasteful things with my lucids and wake up "wtf"'ing, hehe. ..And a skunk in school..I can imagine bringing my little dog to school, but certainly not a skunk! (lucky for not getting sprayed)..I've gotten lucid from similar experiences as your tornado LD..funny that it was just smoke..Amazing that you had enough control to just lay back, and let the scen change/ or wake up...Great dreams..only read a few but they're not bad! (Like Cusp though....rats :shvers
> 
> oh yah, great job with the summoning, I've yet to do that with a person.



 ::content::  Thanks! 





> You have the strangest pets.



XD "Queenie" isn't really my pet, I just have a bunch of little brown house spiders that live inside my window (like, in between the screen and the glass) and when I'm bored I watch them. One of them has been there for such a long time that I named her Queenie. Strange that I dreamed about her though.

Dreams for 11/22/07: 1 total

1- Vampire
I was in a house (I think it was my grandma's house, exept with major differences as in all dreams) and a vampire was attacking us. I was protecting everyone from it, because I had super powers such as flight and possibly superstrength. I might have been lucid, but I'm not sure. I was afraid of the vampire, but I acted fearless as we fought. I think I managed to keep him from hurting everyone, but the memory is pretty dim.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/23/07: 2 total

1- Dog Attack
My neighbor's dog, Bear, attacked me. He was biting my arm and hand just enough to be painful, but not enough to break the skin. I was trying to shove him away, and everyone else was just laughing at me.

2- Balitang House
I dreamed I was Aly out of Trickster's Choice and Trickster's Queen. Someone asked me which house I was serving and I said the Balitang house. (Which is the house Aly was serving in the story.)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I think you should make vampires a dreamsign, ever since you started watching Moonlight, you've seen them more often in your dreams.

And with a name like Bear, it's no wonder why man invented muzzles.

----------


## Hazel

Yeah,IGuessYou'reRight!(AboutTheVampires)

Sorry,MySpacebarIsStuckDown...*CriesInFrustration*

----------


## mark

> Dreams for 11/21/07: 2 total
> 
> 1- Creepy Spider



 ::shock::  Ha no way! lol I had a dream about a vampire spider not long ago its mad!

also I notice that this theme crops up a couple of times for you too.

Its a shame about your rat  :Sad:  its always sad when pets die  :Sad: 

You have had loads of lucids since i was last here nice one  ::bowdown::

----------


## Hazel

> Ha no way! lol I had a dream about a vampire spider not long ago its mad!
> 
> also I notice that this theme crops up a couple of times for you too.
> 
> Its a shame about your rat  its always sad when pets die 
> 
> You have had loads of lucids since i was last here nice one



Really? I don't even remember any other dreams I've had about spiders.

Yeah, but at least I can see her in my dreams. 

Thanks!

Dreams for 11/26/07: 1 total
I became lucid at the edge of the road, and I decided that all I wanted to do was run down the road as fast as I could. After a few paces however, I stopped, and wanted to see if I could make the dream more vivid. Unfortunately staring at my hands made the clarity worse. Then I looked ahead and a storm was coming. I knew that my subconcious would turn it into a tornado, so I forced myself to wake up.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/27/07: 1 total

1- I traded lucidity for a monkey!
I had this cute little talking monkey, and I realized that it couldn't be real. But I refused to let myself become lucid, because I WANTED the monkey to be real.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

cool. thats funny. i wish i had a monkey. Oh by the way im new here and ive been reading your Dream Journal a lot. ur real funny!

----------


## The Cusp

> I looked ahead and a storm was coming. I knew that my subconcious would turn it into a tornado, so I forced myself to wake up.[/COLOR]



Tornadoes are no match for lucidity.  Tough it out next time!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

The Cusp, how often do u become lucid? (srry weelilhazel for using ur DJ...)

----------


## bro

> I became lucid at the edge of the road, and I decided that all I wanted to do was run down the road as fast as I could. After a few paces however, I stopped, and wanted to see if I could make the dream more vivid. Unfortunately staring at my hands made the clarity worse. Then I looked ahead and a storm was coming. I knew that my subconcious would turn it into a tornado, so I forced myself to wake up.



Hmm...You know something, instead of looking at your hands, try just touching things...feel a tree on the side of that road, or go on all fours and feel the pavement...you'd be surprised at what that can do for the clarity. Also, I see potential for you to use these coming storms as a sign of some sort...don't get scared, you can turn it into something positive if you relax, and just enjoy the ride... (I'd love to dream of tornados...I used to have a nightmare here and there about them but these days, hmm could be kina cool).

----------


## Hazel

> cool. thats funny. i wish i had a monkey. Oh by the way im new here and ive been reading your Dream Journal a lot. ur real funny!



 ::content::  Thanks! ^.^





> Tornadoes are no match for lucidity. Tough it out next time!



I really wish I had, but I didn't actually post the ENTIRE dream. I forgot to mention that things started exploding on all sides of me, knocking me around, and then I saw the near-tornado up ahead. I couldn't concentrate enough to fix anything, so I decided I'd better wake up instead of the dream becoming a nightmare.






> Also, I see potential for you to use these coming storms as a sign of some sort



Yeah, nearly every time I see a tornado I become lucid now.





> (srry weelilhazel for using ur DJ...)



No worries, I don't mind.

Dreams for 11/29/07: 1 total

1- Ghost Whisperer
I was the daughter of Melinda Gordon, and I could see ghosts. I went down in the basement, and there was an old bathtub in there with dead bodies in it and blood everywhere. Suddenly this lady that had been cut off from the shoulders up (meaning she was only shoulders and a head) and was very bloody appeared out of nowhere. She screamed and launched herself into the tub.

I went and got my mother (she looked like my real mom, but in the dream she was Melinda Gordon) to help me cross the ghosts over into the light. We got in the basement and all of them were gone. We looked around for a bit and this ghost girl walked past us and locked us into the basement. They started chasing us, but we found a way out to safety.

Later on in the dream I was in a large single-room building where someone was trapping a lot of earth-bound spirits. Melinda's grandma (my greatgrandma in the dream) was there. I crossed her over, and then went back in to cross over my (non-existant) sister. Suddenly that guy in the black hat (you'll know what I'm talking about if you've seen the series) showed up, and I somehow woke up. I tried to re-enter the dream because I LOVE dreams like that, but I failed at my attempt.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/30/07: 3 total

1- Divorce
I went over to Taleor and Shelbi's house for a celebration of their dog's birthday. I was camping outside there house that night and I saw Reba McEntire sneak in to their house. I found out that their dad was cheating on their mom with Reba! I told their mom this, and the next day they announced to the girls that they were getting a divorce.

Taleor ran over to me and was crying, I was trying to console her. Shelbi was begging them not to get a divorce, and when they refused, she said, "Fine! I'm outta here!" And she ran to her room. We heard her open her window, so we assumed she jumped out. Her dad told me and Taleor to go after her. We jumped out her window and began searching, but we couldn't find her. We went back in her room and found out she'd been hiding in there the whole time.

2- Telling about the dream
I was on the bus telling Shelbi and Taleor the aforementioned dream. It was early in the morning, and one of the older girls behind us told us to shut up. (As in real life.)

3- Strange dog
I don't remember what I was doing in Alaska, but I came across this talking dog that said she was part malemute and part pit bull.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

[QUOTE=weelilhazel;598493]Dreams for 11/30/07: 3 total

1- Divorce
I went over to Taleor and Shelbi's house for a celebration of their dog's birthday. I was camping outside there house that night and I saw Reba McEntire sneak in to their house. I found out that their dad was cheating on their mom with Reba! I told their mom this, and the next day they announced to the girls that they were getting a divorce.

Taleor ran over to me and was crying, I was trying to console her. Shelbi was begging them not to get a divorce, and when they refused, she said, "Fine! I'm outta here!" And she ran to her room. We heard her open her window, so we assumed she jumped out. Her dad told me and Taleor to go after her. We jumped out her window and began searching, but we couldn't find her. We went back in her room and found out she'd been hiding in there the whole time.





oh mygod. wow. sad! unitll u found her under the bed. What a relief!

----------


## Hazel

> oh mygod. wow. sad! unitll u found her under the bed. What a relief!



Yeah, that kind of dream is what I consider a nightmare. I love dreams where big scary things are chasig me, but when things go wrong that seem more like real life is when I wish I could wake up. 

Dreams for 12/1/07: 2 total

1- Binocular lucid
I don't remember much about this dream, I think it was really early in the night. I had a pair of binoculars, and I had a feeling I was dreaming. I did a reality check even though I was already lucid, but I think I was struggling to maintain lucidity. Unfortunately that's all I remember.

2- Murder (but he deserved it!)
Not sure how this started, but I was traveling somewhere with a group of people. There was this little girl out of a book I just read (her name was Menk) and I was her guardian. Suddenly these boys a little older than me showed up, and one of them tried to attack Menk. I jumped on him before he could reach her, and I started punching him in a blind rage. His friend came over and tried to pull me off him, but I kicked him in the groin and then started punching both of them.

Even the people in my group were trying to get me off them, but I was uncontrollable. Finally I realized I was making a scene, and I was acting like a monster. I slowly stood up and apologized. "But if they had hurt Menk..." I was in tears just thinking about it.

Later on I heard someone mention homicide, and I asked them who'd been killed. They said that one of those boys I had attacked had died, which meant I'd murdered him.  ::shock::

----------


## [SomeGuy]

u punched him in .....the groin? OO. i feel bad for that guy........sadly, i know what its like....

----------


## Hazel

> u punched him in .....the groin? OO. i feel bad for that guy........sadly, i know what its like....



Actually, I kicked him... but still, I felt bad afterwards. XD

Dreams for 12/3/07: 1 total

1- Elf (this one's pretty stupid)
I dreamed it was my 16th birthday, and a car company gave me a free car. It was my first day of highschool, so I drove the car to school. I had no idea where to go, but the teachers inside told me. Suddenly this guy that looked like Allen Harper off "Two and a Half Men" gave me an elf costume and told me to put it on. He said if I managed to run away from him for the entire day then I would get some kind of prize. 

I put the costume on and began to run. I ran for a long time, but he was always right on my heels. Finally I managed to get a lot of distance on him and I hid in a small hallway. He ran right past me, but after a few more paces realized where I was. I kept running and found this high chair on wheels. (We were now no longer in the school, we were in a mall.) I ran pushing the high chair, and for some reason this made me go faster. Eventually I ended up getting skates.

I don't remember if I out ran him all day, but at the end of the dream something fell on all the cars in the student parking lot and crushed them, exept for mine. I was about to brag that my car was still okay, but then something smashed into it as well.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

lol. wow...at least it lasted longer though.

----------


## Hazel

> lol. wow...at least it lasted longer though.



What? Oh! You mean the car.  ::lol:: 

Dreams for 12/4/07: 2 total

Some really weird ones last night...

1- Electric attack
My brother was killing these evil creatures, and he was explaining how he did it. I wanted to help, so I found out one of the things that needed to be killed. It was some kind of ghost, and I had to "recreate it's death" in order to kill it again. I got one of my brother's weapons and went into the bathroom. The weapon drew in electricity, and then I could shoot out electic bolts and high speed. (Which was pretty awesome.) I ended up causing a fire and had to escape. XD

2- Superhero  ::roll:: 
I was a superhero's sidekick. To start with, I had powers sort of like Spiderman, but later on I lost them and had to use technology to act as powers. Anyway, I was on top of a building with the superhero and some other people. There was this thing that you looked into that could supposedly tell who your true love was. The superhero looked into it, and saw a picture of me! He gasped and asked if anyone else saw what he saw, but it must have been broken, because everyone saw the pic of me, even I saw it. (Still, I knew he really did like me.) The rest of the dream is pretty stupid, but I did have a moment of lucidity when my mom was trying to hold me back from saving someone. (Of course I was stupid, though, and made myself lose lucidity after that.  :Sad: )

----------


## [SomeGuy]

lol. wow. u made urself LOSE lucidity? lol! Oh, i heard of a way to jump right into lucidity, just to let u know! When u wake up, imagine that u are running from ur backyard to ur frontyard and down the street. It works!!!

----------


## Hazel

> lol. wow. u made urself LOSE lucidity? lol! Oh, i heard of a way to jump right into lucidity, just to let u know! When u wake up, imagine that u are running from ur backyard to ur frontyard and down the street. It works!!!



XD Yeah, it was like in that incident with the monkey, I knew I was dreaming, but I preferred to think it was real. I only became lucid long enough to realize I didn't have to obey my mom, then I went back to non-lucid.

I've heard of that, too, sounds like VILD. 

Dreams for 11/8/07: 1 total (it was more, but I've forgotten them... for now)

1- My poor, poor house
I turned our porch light on, and saw a light flashing in the backyard. Someone had hooked up a bomb, and my dad said it would go off in less than 10 minutes! We jumped in the car and drove off as fast as we could. 

My dad forced me to get on this roller coaster once we got to where ever it was we were going. (I hate roller coasters.) But I layed flat on my stomach and shut my eyes, and it wasn't so bad. It felt a lot like when you first get SP.

When we got back home, my house was totally obliterated.

----------


## bro

Awww, poor house indeed! I'm sorry about that dream-house  :tongue2: .

That's rater frightening about the bomb on the porch..yikes. Good idea to get very far away. I can't relate with the roller coaster thing though...I love them! ::D:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> XD Yeah, it was like in that incident with the monkey, I knew I was dreaming, but I preferred to think it was real. I only became lucid long enough to realize I didn't have to obey my mom, then I went back to non-lucid.
> 
> I've heard of that, too, sounds like VILD. 
> 
> Dreams for 11/8/07: 1 total (it was more, but I've forgotten them... for now)
> 
> 1- My poor, poor house
> I turned our porch light on, and saw a light flashing in the backyard. Someone had hooked up a bomb, and my dad said it would go off in less than 10 minutes! We jumped in the car and drove off as fast as we could. 
> 
> ...





aww...poor house! I hate roller coasters too......they're evil.

----------


## bro

> aww...poor house! I hate roller coasters too......they're evil.



 :Sad: , You guys are missing out..they can be so much fun ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> , You guys are missing out..they can be so much fun



You're so right bro, they're great... at least, that's what everyone tells me. Though, I personally don't see what's so awesome about them, they get you nervous then give you lots of blood pumping movement that leaves me wondering "I waited in line for this? When's the fun part coming up?"  MAybe I'm weird....

----------


## [SomeGuy]

nmope. I agree. i hate them all.

----------


## Hazel

Well, that's why there's such a variety of rides, everyone likes different things!  ::lol:: 

Hm... I slept so deeply last night, that I don't remember any of my dreams exept for an annoying little fragment that I can't explain.

----------


## bro

I hate that. Well, I hope to see that little fragment...if it can be explained at all. Better luck tonight, we all have off and on days.

I think with roller coasters, at least for me, I love the anticipation (the same thing you probably hate) and the feeling of flying and freedom that comes with the negative G's (getting pulled out of your seat ::D: ) and tight turns...I don't know..I was terrified until my brother litterally forced me on, now I'm hooked :tongue2: . Done a bit of travelling just for that purpose.. also, I helped my brother move into an apartment in St. Louis MO and on the way we stopped at "Cedar Point" (One of many parks with the biggest coasters in the world) for a good 3 days...pure thrills.  :smiley: 

You're right though...this difference of opinions is why they have a variety of rides  :tongue2: .

----------


## Hazel

> I hate that. Well, I hope to see that little fragment...if it can be explained at all. Better luck tonight, we all have off and on days.
> 
> I think with roller coasters, at least for me, I love the anticipation (the same thing you probably hate) and the feeling of flying and freedom that comes with the negative G's (getting pulled out of your seat) and tight turns...



 ::D:  Yeah, I had 5 dreams last night! (couldn't explain that fragment, though)

You're right, the anticipation is one of the things I hate about it, and also it makes it feel like my stomach is in my throat... LOL The first time I was on a ride like that (not even a roller coaster) I had nightmares about it!

Well, I'll have to post my dreams later because I have to go with my brother to a Boy Scout meeting...  :Sad: 

Ok:

Dreams for 12/11/07: 5 total

1- Lucid
I was walking down the road, and I immediately became lucid. I walked past one DC and then came upon another. He seemed to represent my dad, but I'm not sure. I asked him who he was. "I... uh... I don't know." I laughed at his stupidity, and then (for some stupid reason) forced him to give me a piggy back ride. I rode on his shoulders for a while, and then I came close to losing lucidity. I was going to get down and dream-spin, but the dream faded. 

Urg! Now I have to go get ready for something... I'll have to post the rest even later!  :Sad: 

2- A non-lucid WILD  :Sad: 
(I had just woken up from the aforementioned dream, and I wanted to re-enter it.I didn't move at all, and soon I entered SP. I started to feel like I was swallowing my tongue, and I tried to get myself out of it.) When I "awoke" I assumed it was real life. STUPID FOR NOT DOING AN RC!!! In the dream I was preparing to try to WILD again. (But it was daytime, and I was doing some pretty weird things to get ready.)

3-Radio 
I was sitting on my bed and someone plugged in my radio. 

4- Turbulance
We were in a plane, preparing to take off during a storm. I was afraid we'd crash because of turbulance.

5- Hamster
I had 2 pet hamsters, but a 3rd one kept appearing. I didn't know what was going on, but it was starting to scare me.

I thought it was Shelbi's dead hamster haunting me. I asked her what it had looked like, but she didn't think it was possisble.

I wanted to ask the professor off of Ghost Whisperer, but my mom said it was too stupid to ask him about.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 12/12/07: 1 total

1- Tooth
I had to get 2 cavities filled, but for some reason the gas didn't affect me.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 12/13/07: 6 total

1- Busted
I was about 16 or 17, and we were going Christmas shopping. When we got home, I was trying to sneak my DC boyfriend into my room, but I got caught and he had to leave. 

2- Between a rock and a hard place
I became lucid standing in front of the mirror. I looked really beautiful: rosie cheeks, sparkling eyes, fair complexion... But my reflection wouldn't SHUT UP and she sounded like a stuck-up prep! To make things worse, I couldn't walk away.

Finally I gained control and began to practice flying. Then I was going to jump over cars, but I miss-jumped and nearly got hit. I then decided to sink into the road and see what happened. When I was nearly all the way through, I remembered that someone said they were afraid they'd get stuck, and of course I got stuck. I wasn't scared, but it made me wake up.

3- Kitty, Spider, Monkey
I saw this poor injured cat that had ants all over/inside it. Someone said "they haven't put insecticide on her yet.." I took her to the vet and for a while she was a spider. Once the vet put "insecticide" on her, she turned into a really cute monkey.

4- Africa
I went to a school in Africa, but only on the weekends. We had to give a presentation which I didn't know about. I remember chasing someone, but I don't know why...

5- Demons
Demons were leading people astray. I was trying to stop them.

6- Hurdles
I was setting up things in the house to jump over, and I was really good at it.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 12/14/07: 2 total

1- Creative Idea
I got a PM on some anime forum that said I was chosen to write an anime episode that would premier on television. They gave me a topic, but it was actually a rude post telling me how bad I was at writing reviews. I didn't know how I would write a show about that, but I realized the deadline had passed.

We turned on the television, and someone else's entry was playing. (I have to give the characters names so it won't be so confusing. Also, be aware that this is anime... and it was almost like a real show!) The show was about a girl my age (with short green hair) named Akari, and her older sister named Una (with long green hair.) They had been chosen to write an episode (like I had) but they were being really competitive about it. They were constantly bickering and taunting each other. First Akari was eliminated, and Una thought she'd won, but later on she was eliminated as well. At the end, this girl made of plastic showed up. I remember her name, Una greeted her saying, "Hi Nothing!" (Nothing is a weird name but I can see why she was named that) She had only a bathing suit on, no hair, no face, where her eyes should be she had on sunglasses, and where her mouth should be she had painted on lips with lipstick.

My mom said we couldn't watch that show without her being there b/c it would give us bad ideas about plastic surgerey. @[email protected]

2- Time traveling
I was traveling in time, but couldn't stop bad things from happening.

----------


## Hazel

I don't feel like typing all the other days up... maybe I will later on.

----------


## The Cusp

That plastic girl was freaky.  I love this part....





> My mom said we couldn't watch that show without her being there b/c it would give us bad ideas about plastic surgerey. @[email protected]



Too bad they didn't air your anime.  I'm sure it would have been great!

----------


## Hazel

> Too bad they didn't air your anime. I'm sure it would have been great!



Well, technically it WAS my anime, since the entire thing was MY dream.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 12/25/07: 3 total

1- Wolf (Part I)
I was a wolf, and I was hanging out with some members of my pack. Unsure of what happened.

2- Murder?
Not really sure about this one, I might have been chased by a murderer.

3- Wolf (Part II)
Basically the same as the first one, exept we were giving each other Christmas presents.

----------


## Hazel

Dreams for 11/26/07: 3 total

1-Ciggarette
Yuck, I dreamed I was smoking a cigarette and I was addicted to them. 

2- Weird...
I was going on some kind of trip apparently, and I packed all my stuff together. We caught a bus and rode to this place where we sat on bleachers. I realized that I'd left my stuff at home. I told Shelbi "I might as well lose my things before-hand so I can go ahead and get it over with!" (Which sort of makes sense, because I ALWAYS forget my stuff.) Anyway, I ran back home and grabbed my things, then ran back. 

It was night then. Some of us were stationed inside a room, ready to make an alert if anything happened. The lady in charge intered the room (we were all freaking out and screaming over every little noise) and told us something in riddle-talk. I saw a crack in the wall w/ light coming out of it and knew that must be what she was talking about. Next she made us jump over this hurdle thing for some reason, saying they were going to flood the room. It made perfect sense then, but now I'm clueless as to what we were doing.

3- STUPID, STUPID, STUPID!
Once again I dreamed I was trying to WILD, and I didn't do a reality check!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

lolz

----------


## Hazel

Only 3 hours of sleep last night, no dreams.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

aww....

----------

